# Tornados em Tomar/Ferreira do Zêzere/Sertã e Carvalhal Formoso - 7 Dezembro 2010



## thunderboy (7 Dez 2010 às 13:58)

Forte trovoada a NE de mim para os lados da serra.
Ininterrupta como nunca tinha visto na minha vida.


Qualquer coisa bate mal!! Nuvens a rodar em sentido circular...


----------



## thunderboy (7 Dez 2010 às 14:09)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*

Penso que aquilo que por aqui passou seja um mesociclone e não estou a brincar...


----------



## cardu (7 Dez 2010 às 14:32)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*

Tornado em tomar.......  Alerta vermelho já para esta cidade !!!!!!


----------



## Fantkboy (7 Dez 2010 às 14:34)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*

muita precipitaçao nesta zona...


----------



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2010 às 14:36)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*



cardu disse:


> Tornado em tomar.......  Alerta vermelho já para esta cidade !!!!!!



Disseste "TORNADO"??


----------



## lsalvador (7 Dez 2010 às 14:42)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*



cardu disse:


> Tornado em tomar.......  Alerta vermelho já para esta cidade !!!!!!



Estas a brincar ou a falar a sério ?????


----------



## lsalvador (7 Dez 2010 às 14:51)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*

Por Tomar tenho uma de duas falhas, ou a ADSL da PT caiu que é o mais provável ou uma falha da EDP.

A ver vamos, quando for restabelecido a ligação os registos que foram feitos entretanto.


----------



## lsalvador (7 Dez 2010 às 15:07)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*

Por Tomar continuo com o MeteoTomar off, espero que não tenha havido estragos e seja so luz ou adsl embaixo.

Nota : estou com a radio hertz, radio da zona, ligado a ver se ouço noticias, algo aviso.


----------



## Angelstorm (7 Dez 2010 às 15:10)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*

Eu estou a 10 kms de Tomar e a trovoada que passou por Tomar era de facto impressionante. Eram descargas eléctricas quase continuas. Ainda estive um bom bocado a observar, mas não consegui distinguir nada que se assemelha-se a tornado. Talvez algum downburst até porque está uma ventania enorme.
Agora estou a trabalhar a cerca de 6 kms da cidade e estou a ouvir sirenes a passar, algo deve se deve ter passado. Vamos ver o que se passou...


----------



## Vince (7 Dez 2010 às 15:12)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*

A célula estava mesmo nessa zona pelas 14:30, vamos aguardar que o cardu diga mais alguma coisa, presumo que tenha ficado sem electricidade/comunicações tal como a estação do lsalvador que falhou às 14:34, pelo que algo na zona se terá passado, um vendaval/downburst pelo menos.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (7 Dez 2010 às 15:28)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*

Boa tarde pessoal,

Tenho amigos em Tomar e parece que a  situação lá é grave, ainda não se percebeu muito bem o que aconteceu. Bombeiros e protecção civil por todo o lado, parece que foi mesmo na cidade (talvez centro), relatos que "as nuvens estavam muito baixas", e que "os telhados e as chapas voavam com uma facilidade enorme".
Esperemos que os danos sejam só materiais.
Cumprimentos,


----------



## Angelstorm (7 Dez 2010 às 15:29)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*

Informações ainda não confirmadas:
Tornado (ainda por confirmar) em Tomar. Um jardim escola afectado, de onde terá sido levado o telhado, e bairros em Tomar também. Não sei se haverá feridos... espero bem que não...
Tenho uma amiga que diz ter filmado a ocorrência e que logo que possa me vai enviar um video.
Repito: Tudo informações ainda não confirmadas!!!


----------



## lsalvador (7 Dez 2010 às 15:29)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*

Bem pessoal, estou a falar com familiar que esta em Tomar

Um  caos total, tornado que se formou sobre a zona do castelo, atravessou a cidade toda, chegando a Ferreira do Zêzere, relata-me ele que quase toda a vila ficou sem telhas, uma coisa impressionam-te mesmo, dentro de Tomar e arredores está tudo aterrorizado.

Mais noticias que vou procurar.


----------



## Thomar (7 Dez 2010 às 15:31)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*

Pessoal, confirmo, Tornado por Tomar em área urbana!!!    

*cardu* as minhas desculpas por ter duvidado de ti!!!

Telefonei á minha mãe e ela disse-me que tinha havido uma trovoada gigantesca por Tomar há mais de 30/45 minutos, que os trovões fizeram estremecer o prédio todo onde ela vive !!! 
De seguida ouviu um barulho intenso como ela nunca tinha ouvido e foi ver a janela com orientação W/N e viu um funil com mais de 200 metros de altura e 50m de largura com muita poeira e alguns detritos no ar no sentido (e para quem conhece Tomar) fábrica de fiação, bairro salazar (ou 1.º de maio) e depois choromela.
Isto a apenas 200 a 400 metros da casa do meus pais em Tomar onde vou lá de 15 em 15 dias. (Bem perto da tua casa *cardu*)
Ela diz-me também que desde essa altura só se ouvem sirenes dos bombeiros e inem.
Tomar (parte norte) estava sem electricidade até 10 minutos atrás
A minha mãe está um bocadinho assustada...

Se eu souber mais alguma coisa eu digo.


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2010 às 15:32)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*

Na SIC Noticias:

*Última Hora*: "Passagem de tornado provoca estragos no concelho de Tomar. Bombeiros dizem que queda de tecto de jardim de infância provocou feridos." 18 feridos confirmados.


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2010 às 15:32)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*

Na SIC Noticias:

*Última Hora*: "Passagem de tornado provoca estragos no concelho de Tomar. Bombeiros dizem que queda de tecto de jardim de infância provocou feridos." 18 feridos confirmados.


----------



## luicchi (7 Dez 2010 às 15:32)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*

a radio local confirma --tornado em Tomar 15 horas

http://www.radiocondestavel.pt/site/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3761&Itemid=31


----------



## lsalvador (7 Dez 2010 às 15:35)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*

Tambem tenho a confirmação do granizo brutal que caiu em Tomar, postes de electricidade partidos como palitos.


----------



## Kraliv (7 Dez 2010 às 15:41)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*

Foi dito na SicNoticias que, segundo os bombeiros, terão ficado feridas cerca de 18 pessoas


----------



## Thomar (7 Dez 2010 às 15:44)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*

À espera de mais noticias!!! 


> Passagem de tornado provoca estragos no concelho de Tomar
> Há 11 mins
> A Protecção Civil de Santarém está a enviar meios para Tomar e Ferreira do Zêzere. Esta região terá sido atingida por um tornado de pequena intensidade.
> Uma testemunha ouvida pela TSF diz que «está tudo destruído».
> ...


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2010 às 15:45)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*



> *TORNADO – Região foi afectada (15h00)*
> 07-Dez-2010
> 
> Esta tarde um mini-tornado destruiu alguns espaços e arrancou árvores na cidade de Tomar.
> ...



Fonte: Rádio Condestável


----------



## Thomar (7 Dez 2010 às 15:52)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*

Mais Informação agora a que consta no jornal O MIRANTE (versão online)



> Sociedade	7 Dez 2010, 15:45h
> Vendaval danifica jardim-de-infância em Tomar
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomar (7 Dez 2010 às 15:56)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*

Agora no site da RTP



> *Um tornado terá afectado hoje a cidade de Tomar, causando prejuízos avultados, segundo vários relatos locais.*
> 
> Segundo a Rádio Condestável, o mini-tornado destruiu alguns espaços e arrancou árvores na cidade de Tomar. Em Ferreira do Zêzere, o mini-tornado afectou o terminal da rodoviária tendo destruído os vidros e arrancado parte da estrutura.
> (em actualização)



e no site do jornal regional O Ribatejo



> *Um tornado atingiu  Tomar, durante a tarde de hoje.*
> Ao todo, mais de 150 casas ficaram sem telhado e um jardim de infância ficou parcialmente destruído.
> No interior do edifício estavam cerca de 70 crianças, ficando 20 delas com alguns ferimentos ligeiros,  sendo de imediato encaminhadas para o hospital da cidade . Segundo o primeiro comandante dos Bombeiros Municipais de Tomar, Manuel Mendes, “a destruição é total, são pessoas feridas, casas sem telhados, árvores nas estradas, não há palavras”.
> Até ao momento não nos foi possível obter mais esclarecimentos.



no site do SAPO


> *Tornado atinge Tomar e Ferreira do Zêzere e provoca 20 feridos
> *07 de Dezembro de 2010, 16:09
> Um tornado de fraca intensidade atingiu Tomar e Ferreira do Zêzere e provocou a queda de várias estruturas, queda de árvores e várias centenas de casas com danos a nível dos telhados, avança a Protecção Civil. Há registo de 20 feridos.
> 
> ...


----------



## ACalado (7 Dez 2010 às 16:27)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*

Foi activo Plano Municipal de Emergência de Ferreira do Zêzere

http://www.prociv.pt/Publico/smaListDetails.asp?OcurId=13610&numOcorrencia=55385


----------



## lsalvador (7 Dez 2010 às 16:40)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*

Foto antiga, retirei a mesma


----------



## Met (7 Dez 2010 às 16:53)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*

Tomar 

Tornado faz 4 feridos em Ferreira do Zêzere e 20 sem gravidade em Tomar (actual.)
Hoje às 16:15
Em Ferreira de Zêzere quatro pessoas ficaram feridas devido a um tornado. Em Tomar, 20 crianças de um jardim-escola sofreram ferimentos ligeiros e escoriações.

As regiões de Tomar e Ferreira do Zêzere foram atingidas por um tornado, classificado pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, de fraca intensidade.

O presidente da Câmara de Ferreira de Zêzere, Jacinto Lopes, diz que quatro pessoas ficaram feridas devido a este tornado, algumas foram atingidas por objectos e outras sofreram acidentes de automóveis.

Em Tomar, 20 crianças do jardim-escola João de Deus sofreram ferimentos ligeiros e escoriações, segundo a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil. O caso mais grave refere-se a uma criança que partiu uma perna.

O presidente da Câmara de Tomar, Côrvelo de Sousa, explicou à TSF os contornos desta situação: «Houve um tornado que passou por Tomar e que fez estragos ao longo de alguns quilómetros, algumas árvores foram deitadas abaixo. No jardim-de-infância os miúdos não sofreram nada de grave. Estamos a fazer o levantamento para depois entrarmos na fase de apoiar as pessoas para terem casa onde dormir hoje».

A Protecção Civil de Santarém está a enviar meios para Tomar e Ferreira do Zêzere.

Uma testemunha, Cristina Fonseca, que fez a viagem de Tomar para Ferreira do Zêzere, ouvida pela TSF diz que «está tudo destruído».

As comunicações telefónicas para Tomar estão muito complicadas.

A TSF também tem indicação de que há postes de electricidade e árvores arrancados.

Fonte: TSF


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (7 Dez 2010 às 16:57)

Esta que acabaram de colocar no Sapo, já acredito mais:






www.sapo.pt


----------



## Thomar (7 Dez 2010 às 17:01)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Esta que acabaram de colocar no Sapo, já acredito mais:
> 
> http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/237/tornadotomar.jpg
> 
> www.sapo.pt



Nem mais, tal como a minha mãe me disse, uma nuvem em funil que atravessou pela parte w/n de Tomar. 
Essa foto de telemóvel para quem conhece a zona parece ser exactamente da zona que a minha mãe referiu.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Dez 2010 às 17:04)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*

Parece que o evento que eu avizinhava de manha confirmou-se e foi bastante grave,causando muitos feridos 

Nas Caldas da Rainha um familiar meu disse-me que foi uma chuvada impressionante,com um vento muito forte e trovoada constante.Houve varias inundacoes e algumas telhas voaram 

é de lamentar estas situacoes,mas a Mae Natureza tem uma força extraodinaria e devemos estar sempre à espera  de qualquer tipo de acontecimento mais grave!
entretanto aproxima-se uma nova célula para a mesma zona e em fase de enchimento.Quem estiver na zona que tenha o maximo de CUIDADO e evite sair de casa.


----------



## romeupaz (7 Dez 2010 às 17:10)

Em Leiria à aproximadamente à mesma hora chuvada bastante intensa que encheu tudo o que dava para encher, estradas alagadas etc....
Logo vou verificar os dados da minha estação....


----------



## ACalado (7 Dez 2010 às 17:17)

Nova actualização por parte da ANPC

http://www.prociv.pt/Publico/smaListDetails.asp?OcurId=13610&numOcorrencia=55385


----------



## Hazores (7 Dez 2010 às 17:19)

esperemos que este tornado apenas tenha deixado um rasto de destruição só em bens materiais, não causando vítimas mortais


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Dez 2010 às 17:24)

*Re: Tornado em Tomar e Ferreira do Zêzere  - 7 Dezembro 2010*



> TORNADO – Concelho da Sertã foi afectado (16h00)
> 07-Dec-2010
> O mini tornado que esta tarde se formou na nossa região passou pela Vila da Sertã onde arrancou chapas, árvores e telhados, sendo que uma casa na zona de Fonte Branca (foto) ficou destelhada. Na Zona Industrial junto da empresa Correia e Correia, parte da estrutura está destruída. Arrancou vigas e os destroços estão acumulados a alguns metros de distância.
> Na freguesia de Toviscal perto de Macieira também casas e barracões ficaram sem telhas. A mesma situação se passou em Palhais e no Cabeçudo.
> ...




Fonte: Rádio Condestável


----------



## fablept (7 Dez 2010 às 17:25)

A mesma foto da Sapo..






*Foto de 2007*




Tirada daqui.. http://www.gmrtv.pt/index.php?optio...-e-provoca-20-feridos&catid=3:flash&Itemid=66


----------



## Vince (7 Dez 2010 às 17:33)

Essa *ultima foto também não é de hoje*, é até uma foto dum membro do fórum, o Angelstorm, referente a outro evento em 2007.


----------



## fablept (7 Dez 2010 às 17:35)

Vince disse:


> Essa *ultima foto também não é de hoje*, é até uma foto dum membro do fórum, o Angelstorm, referente a outro evento em 2007.



Obrigado pelo aviso, já editei o tópico 

Infelizmente existe muitos sites noticiosos que estão a por imagens de 2007..


----------



## lsalvador (7 Dez 2010 às 17:43)

Infelizmente o MeteoTomar continua sem dar sinal de vida, espera-se que esteja tudo bem.

Mal acha novamente comunicações postarei os dados do momento que foram registados.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (7 Dez 2010 às 17:45)

Já há vídeos: 


Este arrepia!!!






www.tvi24.iol.pt


----------



## lsalvador (7 Dez 2010 às 17:50)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Este arrepia!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYuHm_Lh5S4&feature=player_embedded



Impressionante mesmo.


----------



## lsalvador (7 Dez 2010 às 17:56)

Tornado no centro do país faz pelo menos 25 feridos ligeiros, 18 são crianças
Pelo menos 25 pessoas ficaram feridas à passagem de um tornado pela região centro do país. O fenómeno foi sentido nos concelhos de Tomar, Ferreira do Zêzere e Sertã. A  situação mais grave ocorreu num jardim-de-infância em Tomar. O tecto caiu e 18 crianças e dois adultos ficaram feridos.

Fonte : Sic Noticias


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Dez 2010 às 17:57)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Já há vídeos:
> 
> 
> Este arrepia!!!
> ...






Parabéns ao autor do video,no sitio certo, à hora certa.Conseguiu mesmo apanha-lo na fase inicial 

Impressionante cenario este.


----------



## Angelstorm (7 Dez 2010 às 17:57)

Boas, 

Acabo de chegar a casa. Estive em Tomar e os danos foram brutais. Tenho imensas fotos e um video do evento. 
Já vou fazer upload e já publico...


----------



## luicchi (7 Dez 2010 às 17:58)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*






TSF: http://tsf.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=1729325

uma 1ª imagem do que se passou no tal jardim de infancia em Tomar


----------



## camrov8 (7 Dez 2010 às 17:59)

parece que a zona de tomar é o nosso tornado alley


----------



## ACalado (7 Dez 2010 às 18:04)

Nova Actualização Protecção Civil 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lsalvador (7 Dez 2010 às 18:07)

Pessoal

Podem ver fotos da destruição em Tomar no Perfil do Facebook do Meteotomar.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=27584&id=100000832205605


----------



## F_R (7 Dez 2010 às 18:13)

Na galeria de fotos da TVI24 que está a acompanhar o tornado

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/tornado-serta-tomar-ferreira-do-zezere-tvi24-cover-it-live/1216105-4071.html

a foto 10 tem esta legenda *Tornado em Tomar e Ferreira do Zêzere [foto de Nuno Figueiredo no fórum meteopt.com]*


----------



## Mix (7 Dez 2010 às 18:18)

Boas pessoal.. nunca vi nada igual na minha vida como vi hoje.. que brutal tornado ou mini tornado, como voces queiram chamar... eram 14h30m, fazia alguma trovoada para noroeste, e as nuvens tavam a vir de sudoeste.. só conseguia ver para norte, pois tava em aula e so havia janelas para esse lado, comeco a olhar para as nuvens, e vejo elas a pararem e a rodopiarem todas, e a puxarem as nuvens que já tinham passado por mim.. passado um bocado vejo ramos, arvores tudo lá em cima nas nuvens a rodopiar, até que apareceu sudoeste ( para o lado que nao conseguia ver )um tornado a varrer a vila toda.. impressionante pessoal ! tenh muitas fotos e videos, depois eu posto, estou sem luz... já agora, alguem me diz o que posso esperar nas proximas horas ? nao tenho net, tou a postar do telemovel..


----------



## thunderboy (7 Dez 2010 às 18:18)

[/URL]

tornado


Tomar  Santarém 
Portugal (39.60 N, 8.42 W)
07-12-2010  (Tuesday)   15:30 UTC (+/- 1 hrs.)


based on: information from a report by a weather service, a newspaper report, a television or radio broadcast, a report on a website
land use: land      land use where event was first observed: town or city
damage to property: roofs
number of people injured: 40

report status: as received (QC0)

contact: Diogo G. [e-mail]

tornado


Tomar  Santarém 
Portugal (39.60 N, 8.42 W)
07-12-2010  (Tuesday)   15:30 UTC (+/- 1 hrs.)


based on: information from a report by a weather service, a newspaper report, a television or radio broadcast, a report on a website
land use: land      land use where event was first observed: town or city
damage to property: roofs
number of people injured: 40

report status: as received (QC0)

contact: Diogo G. [e-mail]

heavy rain


Aveiro  Aveiro 
Portugal (40.63 N, 8.65 W)
05-12-2010  (Sunday)   15:00 UTC (+/- 15 min.)


based on: information from an eye-witness report, a newspaper report, a report on a website, an eyewitness report of the damage
land use: land      land use where event was first observed: town or city
heavy rain; cellars flooded; local museum affected; source: "Aveiro: Claustros do Museu sofreram inundação" | DIÁRIO DE AVEIRO | 06 DEC 2010;

report status: report confirmed (QC1)

contact: Thilo Kühne (ESWD management) [e-mail]


----------



## Thomar (7 Dez 2010 às 18:32)

Comunicado do IM



> TORNADO EM TOMAR
> 
> 2010-12-07 (IM)
> Ao início da tarde de hoje, dia 7 de Dezembro de 2010, o Instituto de Meteorologia recebeu vários relatos de um fenómeno severo na região de Tomar, que configuram a ocorrência de um tornado.
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2010 às 18:35)

Visitante ou membro sê nosso fã no facebook




Alguns vídeos que vão surgindo pelo youtube com o evento.


----------



## camrov8 (7 Dez 2010 às 18:40)

já não é o primeiro na região pelo radar isso vinha da zona de Lisboa e no satélite a célula é enorme.


----------



## Angelstorm (7 Dez 2010 às 19:00)

Bem pessoal, como são muitas fotos e estou com dificuldade em fazer upload de tudo no imageshack, podem já ver a fotoreportagem no meu blog em :

http://meteoribatejo.hostzi.com/2010/12/tornado-na-cidade-de-tomar-07-de-dezembro-de-2010-em-actualizacao/

Logo que possível publico aqui fotos.


----------



## jpgerardo (7 Dez 2010 às 19:00)

Foto da uma zona dos Brazões a Oeste de Tomar.


----------



## bluejay (7 Dez 2010 às 19:23)

Bem, o tornado explica o tamanho do granizo que apanhei a poucos kms de alcanena. Com algumas pedras do tamanho de 2€. Vou tentar colocar um vídeo.


----------



## Angelstorm (7 Dez 2010 às 19:27)

Bem, finalmente. Aqui estão as fotos. Peço desculpa pela qualidade de algumas...


----------



## Angelstorm (7 Dez 2010 às 19:35)

E um video que me cederam. Podemos ver perfeitamente a rotação na base da célula. A pessoa que fez o video disse que teve de deixar de filmar porque o vento tornou-se demasiado intenso e teve de se abrigar. Pelos meus cálculos devia de estar a pouco mais de 500 metros do tornado.


----------



## MSantos (7 Dez 2010 às 19:38)

Impressionantes registos de Tomar

Os danos materiais devem ser bastante elevados mas felizmente não há vitimas mortais a lamentar...


----------



## HotSpot (7 Dez 2010 às 19:39)

Impressionantes as fotos Angelstorm.

A estação de Tomar continua offline mas fica como registo o valor da pressão que ficou registado na altura. Tinha descido 2,3 hPa na última hora. Aguardar por mais dados...


----------



## nelson972 (7 Dez 2010 às 19:39)

bluejay disse:


> Bem, o tornado explica o tamanho do granizo que apanhei a poucos kms de alcanena. Com algumas pedras do tamanho de 2€. Vou tentar colocar um vídeo.



Pelas 15:00 passei perto dessa localidade, pela estrada da serra, havia acumulação na berma.
Foto tirada com telemóvel:


----------



## stormy (7 Dez 2010 às 19:39)

Pelas excelentes fotos que teem colocado dá para classificar o tornado como um F2, com a possibilidade de se ter atingido o patamar de F3 no periodo mais intenso, o que torna a designação, desde já totalmente incorrecta de" mini tornado", num termo completamente ridiculo face a situação ocorrida e á intensidade estimada

Um F3 numa escala que vai até F5 é um tornado bastante poderoso, com capacidade de destruir partes de casas, levantar camiões, arrancar arvores, etc...
Segundo estudos há em Portugal cerca de 1 a 3 tornados por ano, com a classificação maxima alguma vez atribuida de F3...os F3 representam uma percentagem muito reduzida das ocorrencias em Portugal, com a maioria a serem F1 ( muitas vezes trombas de agua) ou os inofensivos dust devils


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2010 às 19:43)

*Tornado feriu 42 pessoas, quatro com gravidade (actual.)*

O tornado feriu 42 pessoas, quatro com gravidade, incluindo uma criança. É o balanço da Emergência Médica sobre o tornado em Tomar, Ferreira do Zêzere e Sertã. 

http://tsf.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=1729325


----------



## bluejay (7 Dez 2010 às 19:44)

nelson972 disse:


> Pelas 15:00 passei perto dessa localidade, pela estrada da serra, havia acumulação na berma.



Que vai de acordo com o observado aqui.


O engraçado é a estrutura do granizo ser bastante transparente ao contrário do habitual branco formado por sucessivas camadas de gelo. Este teve um arrefecimento bastante rápido, que entra em acordo com o sistema convectivo observado. O filme foi efectuado já no final do evento de precipitação.


----------



## Vince (7 Dez 2010 às 21:13)

Olhando para as imagens de radar de Espanha apesar da distância mas dado que tem actualizações de 10 min (ao contrário dos nossos) e sabendo que numa supercélula o mesociclone e tornado com este sentido de deslocação está localizado no _hook echo_, a sudoeste do _rain/hail core_ (precipitação mais intensa com chuva e saraiva), e tendo o thunderboy avistado o mesociclone ainda sem Tornado em Alcanena pelas 14:00, o cardu pouco antes das 14:30 em Tomar avista já o Tornado, tendo faltado a electricidade/comunicações pelas 14:34 em Tomar, e finalmente o ac_cernax  avistou o mesociclone a sul de Cernache do Bonjardim, acho que deve ter sido mais ou menos este o trajecto e talvez se tenha dissipado pela zona da Sertã, ressalvando contudo que os tornados não andam exactamente em linha recta nem sabemos se esteve ou não sempre no chão, provavelmente não, a supercélula pode ter gerado diferentes tornados ao longo do seu trajecto.
Mais coisa menos coisa deve ter sido algo deste género, talvez uns 35km :


*Radar:
*








*Satélite:*


----------



## Lousano (7 Dez 2010 às 22:03)

E que tal um apanhado (mapa) dos tornados identificados nos últimos anos e possíveis rotas?


----------



## actioman (7 Dez 2010 às 22:26)

Bom trabalho Vince!

É um grande registo, e eu como cada um de vós também gostaria de lá ter estado a registar e observar. Mas não me consigo alhear dos danos físicos e materiais, ainda para mais quando apanhou em cheio um infantário .

Que tudo se resolva rápido e todos se recuperem rapidamente é o que sinto aqui dizer!


----------



## nunessimoes (7 Dez 2010 às 22:30)

Vince disse:


> Olhando para as imagens de radar de Espanha apesar da distância mas dado que tem actualizações de 10 min (ao contrário dos nossos) e sabendo que numa supercélula o mesociclone e tornado com este sentido de deslocação está localizado no _hook echo_, a sudoeste do _rain/hail core_ (precipitação mais intensa com chuva e saraiva), e tendo o thunderboy avistado o mesociclone ainda sem Tornado em Alcanena pelas 14:00, o cardu pouco antes das 14:30 em Tomar avista já o Tornado, tendo faltado a electricidade/comunicações pelas 14:34 em Tomar, e finalmente o ac_cernax  avistou o mesociclone a sul de Cernache do Bonjardim, acho que deve ter sido mais ou menos este o trajecto e talvez se tenha dissipado pela zona da Sertã, ressalvando contudo que os tornados não andam exactamente em linha recta nem sabemos se esteve ou não sempre no chão, provavelmente não, a supercélula pode ter gerado diferentes tornados ao longo do seu trajecto.
> Mais coisa menos coisa deve ter sido algo deste género, talvez uns 35km :
> 
> 
> ...








Vince tudo bem? por acaso podes me dizer onde arranjas-te a sobreposição de imagens do aemet no google earth? não encontro o link para fazer a sobreposição... Já agora sou da Sertã e a minha casa ( e outras tantas) ficaram sem telhas


----------



## cameteo (7 Dez 2010 às 22:37)

Boa noite,

Tenho a indicação, nao confirmada ainda, que o vento arrancou azinheiras e o oliveiras a poente de Paialvo concelho Tomar/Torres Novas, o que bate certo com a mensagem de inicio em Alcanena neste forum..
Neste momento o vento uiva em Coimbra


----------



## thunderboy (7 Dez 2010 às 22:54)

Não fazia ideia que tinha acontecido "tanta coisa" aqui tão perto...
Eu como moro na parte sul de Alcanena (apesar de ter um vista bela para a serra  ) apenas apanhei com uns míseros 5mm e nada de granizo. 
Curioso é que já é o 2º evento deste tipo que passa aqui desde 2007...

Pequena pergunta, aquilo na imagem de satélite(dentro do circulo) não é um overshooting top?


----------



## cameteo (7 Dez 2010 às 22:56)

Encontrei este site por acaso. Estou impressionado com a precisão dos primeiros relatos do Cardu e companhia. Aquele alerta, minutos antes e a imagem de satélite....espectacular...PARABÉNS!!!!!!


----------



## daniel1981 (7 Dez 2010 às 23:03)

De facto espectacular...O instituto de meteorologia não devia ter um sistema de alerta para os meios de comunicação? será que eles viram o que o cardu viu?


----------



## Lousano (7 Dez 2010 às 23:06)

daniel1981 disse:


> De facto espectacular...O instituto de meteorologia não devia ter um sistema de alerta para os meios de comunicação? será que eles viram o que o cardu viu?



Sistema de alerta?


----------



## Vince (7 Dez 2010 às 23:08)

nunessimoes disse:


> Vince tudo bem? por acaso podes me dizer onde arranjas-te a sobreposição de imagens do aemet no google earth? não encontro o link para fazer a sobreposição... Já agora sou da Sertã e a minha casa ( e outras tantas) ficaram sem telhas



Lamento pelos teus danos.
Em relação ao radar da AEMET, não conheço nenhum overlay para o google earth desde que eles mudaram a forma com que fornecem as imagens há já um ou dois anos o que dificultou fazer a coisa, pelo menos de forma automática. 
Esta animação fui eu que fiz manualmente e respectivo overlay. De qualquer forma, como desde há poucos dias atrás a AEMET passou a fornecer publicamente os ficheiros em bruto dos radares, tenho a certeza que nos próximos tempos vão aparecer muitos produtos desses.


----------



## Zapiao (8 Dez 2010 às 00:18)

Fogo, deu para ter uma ideia do que passam nos EUA


----------



## adiabático (8 Dez 2010 às 00:31)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Este arrepia!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYuHm_Lh5S4



"Este vídeo foi removido pelo utilizador" ?!


----------



## 1337 (8 Dez 2010 às 00:35)

Zapiao disse:


> Fogo, deu para ter uma ideia do que passam nos EUA



este tornado é um mini tornado para o pessoal de la


----------



## GARFEL (8 Dez 2010 às 00:55)

boa noite  a todos
sobre esta belissima terra templaria onde vivo
só me apraz dizer o seguinte, depois do que presenciei e por isso só a esta hora poder dizer qualquer coisa
sobre este tornado e podem crer que o foi
É UM AUTÊNTICO *MILAGRE* NÃO TER HAVIDO REGISTO DE VITIMAS MORTAIS
a todos os meus amigos 
espero que tudo se restabeleça o mais rápido possivel


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Dez 2010 às 01:07)

Adiabático, estava disponível de manhã, o vídeo era mesmo impressionante.  Desejo ás localidades afectadas uma rápida recuperação.


----------



## Rain (8 Dez 2010 às 01:18)

Aos foristas que foram atingidos directa ou indirectamente pelo evento, uma palavra de ânimo e força, assim como às populações afectadas.


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Dez 2010 às 01:29)

Excelentes e oportunos relatos.
Excelentes documentos  e análise do evento.
Parabéns a todos.Estamos  a fazer História.
Mas perdoem a minha  curiosidade:
De Tomar a Belmonte é quase como de Lisboa a Bragança na canção dos Xutos em distâncias medidas para percursos de tornados. 
Foi um tornado? Ou hoje o centro do País ,foi uma verdadeira "tornado Alley"?
Não é raro, ao contrário do que o senso comum pensa, tornados isolados em Portugal.
Esta vastidão de área afectada é que já não é de todo , normal e comum...
Ir-se-á falar muito nisto, não?


----------



## stormy (8 Dez 2010 às 01:30)

1337 disse:


> este tornado é um mini tornado para o pessoal de la



Enganas-te....este tornado foi um F2 ou um F3...supondo que foi "apenas" um F2....
Aqui um F2 nos EUA: 



O de hoje foi algo deste genero...um F2/F3...e há que não esquecer que as nossas casas são de cimento armado e tijolo...bem melhor que as casas quase só de madeira que há nos states


----------



## Fantkboy (8 Dez 2010 às 01:31)

Impressionante destruição" 



O jardim de infancia 
F3?


----------



## Vince (8 Dez 2010 às 01:45)

*Re: Tornado em Tomar/Ferreira do Zêzere/Sertã - 7 Dezembro 2010*



Bruno Matos disse:


> Chuva forte e vento forte. Uma especie de "tornado" causou prejuizos aqui no concelho.
> Inundações, telhados que voaram, estradas cortadas, arvores no meio do chão..etc..
> http://www.radiocaria.com/noticias/ultima-hora/1022-ultima-hora-tornado-destroi-em-belmonte.html







*Dave* disse:


> in http://www.radiocaria.com/noticias/ultima-hora/1022-ultima-hora-tornado-destroi-em-belmonte.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Estava a investigar estas notícias e percebi que foi a mesma supercélula que se manteve ou regenerou e provocou pelo menos um outro Tornado pelas 16h00 na região de Carvalhal Formoso (Belmonte) a mais de 120km NE da primeira ocorrência. Mas podem ter sido mais, ou o mesmo, quem sabe. As regenerações são uma coisa habitual nos EUA, aqui penso que nem por isso.


----------



## stormy (8 Dez 2010 às 01:54)

A 2a ocorrencia foi mais fraca...um F1 talvez, vince..

Bom....aqui um mapa de ocorrencias documentadas em Portugal continental, até 2003/2004:


----------



## Paulo H (8 Dez 2010 às 02:06)

Um amigo meu também não consegue comunicar com a família, de Pedrogão Pequeno, perto da Sertã! Deve ser das linhas telefónicas ou de electricidade cortadas.


----------



## kikofra (8 Dez 2010 às 02:07)

Alguem tem dados sobre esse tornado de 2002 em leiria?



Quais são os sinais de se estar a formar um tornado?


----------



## Gerofil (8 Dez 2010 às 02:16)

(...)
Na rota do tornado ficaram também Carvalhal Formoso e Inguias (Belmonte), sem feridos a registar. Ali, um armazém e três habitações destruídos, relata Nélson Santos, *"por um vento muito forte que arrancou postes de electricidade, telefones e árvores de grande porte".* Aos bombeiros o alerta foi dado às 18.00. O comandante da Protecção Civil Rui Esteves relata o efeito de "ventos fortes que arrancaram coberturas de três casas". Também na Covilhã "a região foi afectada por vento forte e muita chuva que, em minutos, causou inundações", disse António Flávio, comandante dos bombeiros.

DN


----------



## Vince (8 Dez 2010 às 02:19)

adiabático disse:


> "Este vídeo foi removido pelo utilizador" ?!



Acho que era este, deve ter-se arrependido de ter posto com áudio que tinha uns comentários meio ....


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (8 Dez 2010 às 03:08)

O Forum foi citado na notícia do Público:

http://www.publico.pt/Local/tornado-fez-40-feridos-em-portugal_1470004?p=1

(...)  porta-voz do Instituto de Meteorologia, Patrícia Marques, foi cautelosa quando admitiu que se tratou de um tornado porque, embora pareça mais frequente, um tornado “não é um fenómeno típico do nosso país”, diz a mesma responsável. O melhor método de confirmação é o reconhecimento visual. E não faltaram fotografias e vídeos na Internet, pouco depois.

A dúvida agora está na intensidade. Na escala de Fujita, que classifica os tornados de F0 a F5, segundo os estragos que provocam, o que se sentiu em Tomar foi um F2 (velocidade de vento entre 182 e 252 km/h). *No site do fórum MeteoPT (www.meteopt.com), por onde passaram os media e centenas de pessoas à procura de informações, fotografias e vídeos do que aconteceu ou mapas meteorológicos, houve quem admitisse tratar-se de um F3 (ventos de 253 a 333 km/h). Mas para chegar a conclusões serão necessários mais dados*. (...)


----------



## cardu (8 Dez 2010 às 03:52)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> O Forum foi citado na notícia do Público:
> 
> http://www.publico.pt/Local/tornado-fez-40-feridos-em-portugal_1470004?p=1
> 
> ...




Na minha humilde opinião também acho que pode ter sido um F3!!! Na wikipédia diz isto: Tornado F3: Velocidades de vento entre 253 e 333 km/h. Árvores pesadas serão levantadas com raiz e tudo, e paredes e telhados de edifícios sólidos serão arrancados como palitos de fósforos. Isto é um tornado severo!!!


----------



## Rain (8 Dez 2010 às 04:33)

cardu disse:


> Na minha humilde opinião também acho que pode ter sido um F3!!! Na wikipédia diz isto: Tornado F3: Velocidades de vento entre 253 e 333 km/h. Árvores pesadas serão levantadas com raiz e tudo, e paredes e telhados de edifícios sólidos serão arrancados como palitos de fósforos. Isto é um tornado severo!!!



Meios como o MeteoPt, têm de começar a ser encarados como uma ferramenta ao dispor dos serviços de meteorologia e protecção civil.
O thunderboy deu o alerta às 13.58h que algo se passava, cardu confirmou, será que ninguém de direito se apercebeu do que estava a ocorrer?
Não digo evitar, pois seria irreal, mas de certo que se poderia minimizar em parte algumas situações, com a observação "in loco" ou disponibilização de dados das estações particulares.
Algo para todos pensarmos...


----------



## adiabático (8 Dez 2010 às 08:22)

Vince disse:


> Acho que era este, deve ter-se arrependido de ter posto com áudio que tinha uns comentários meio ....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HazUt8gaX0c



Obrigado Vince...

Eu já estava a imaginar que os direitos do video tivessem sido comprados por algum canal de Tv...


----------



## lsalvador (8 Dez 2010 às 09:13)

Dados do Cumulus.


Summary for period 07-12-2010 to 07-12-2010

Temperature (°C):
Mean (1 minute)  16,5
Mean (min+max)   17,1
Mean Minimum     15,0
Mean Maximum     19,3
Minimum          15,0 on 07-12-2010
Maximum          19,3 on 07-12-2010
Highest Minimum  15,0 on 07-12-2010
Lowest Maximum   19,3 on 07-12-2010
Air frosts       0

Rainfall (mm):
Total for period 2,4
Wettest day      2,4 on 07-12-2010
Rain days        1

Wind (km/h):
Highest Gust     54,7 on 07-12-2010
Average Speed    13,1
Wind Run         314,9 km
Gale days        0

Pressure (mb):
Maximum          1001,19 on 07-12-2010
Minimum          994,11 on 07-12-2010

Days with snow falling         0
Days with snow lying at 0900   0


----------



## stormy (8 Dez 2010 às 09:50)

cardu disse:


> Na minha humilde opinião também acho que pode ter sido um F3!!! Na wikipédia diz isto: Tornado F3: Velocidades de vento entre 253 e 333 km/h. Árvores pesadas serão levantadas com raiz e tudo, e paredes e telhados de edifícios sólidos serão arrancados como palitos de fósforos. Isto é um tornado severo!!!



Hummm...aqui um artigo em inglês:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fujita_scale

As vezes a wiki Portuguesa ou Brasileira é absurdamente sensacionalista

Este foi sem duvida um F2 forte, restando saber se atinge um limiar F3 inferior ou se apenas fica um F2 no limite superior


----------



## irpsit (8 Dez 2010 às 09:52)

É um belo mapa!

Os tornados não são assim tão raros!

Na zona do Porto já assisti a dois, e um deles, o de Matosinhos, cheguei a tirar fotografias. 

Se calhar até é mais frequente ocorrer um tornado no Porto/Lisboa do que cair um nevão. Pelo menos as estatísticas desse mapa, demonstram isso.



stormy disse:


> A 2a ocorrencia foi mais fraca...um F1 talvez, vince..
> 
> Bom....aqui um mapa de ocorrencias documentadas em Portugal continental, até 2003/2004:


----------



## irpsit (8 Dez 2010 às 10:28)

Apesar de ser offtopic, não posso deixar de colocar este vídeo.
Um grupo de pessoas refugia-se debaixo duma ponte, enquanto um tornado passa por cima deles. Isto demonstra bem a força dos tornados!


----------



## stormy (8 Dez 2010 às 11:07)

irpsit disse:


> É um belo mapa!
> 
> Os tornados não são assim tão raros!
> 
> ...



Concerteza


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2010 às 13:04)

*Tornado: Rui Pereira aciona fundo de emergência em Tomar*



> Ministro da Administração Interna, Rui Pereira visitou o concelho atingido ontem por um tornado. A energia elétrica já foi restabelecida em Tomar, Ferreira do Zêzere e Sertã.
> 
> O ministro da Administração Interna, Rui Pereira, anunciou hoje que será acionado o fundo de emergência no concelho de Tomar, atingido terça-feira por um tornado, garantindo ainda que o Governo dará "a resposta adequada o mais rapidamente possível".
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2010 às 14:43)

*Dois tornados na mesma zona dois anos seguidos foi uma coincidência, diz especialista*



> O professor Filipe Duarte Santos considera que se tratou de uma coincidência o facto de a mesma zona ribatejana ter sofrido dois tornados dois anos seguidos.
> 
> «É um acontecimento perfeitamente fortuito» e «penso que não há nenhuma relação entre a geografia do local, as características da região e o aparecimento dos tornados», disse Filipe Duarte Santos.
> 
> ...


----------



## ajrebelo (8 Dez 2010 às 15:21)

Rain disse:


> Meios como o MeteoPt, têm de começar a ser encarados como uma ferramenta ao dispor dos serviços de meteorologia e protecção civil.
> O thunderboy deu o alerta às 13.58h que algo se passava, cardu confirmou, será que ninguém de direito se apercebeu do que estava a ocorrer?
> Não digo evitar, pois seria irreal, mas de certo que se poderia minimizar em parte algumas situações, com a observação "in loco" ou disponibilização de dados das estações particulares.
> Algo para todos pensarmos...



Boas

Em entrevista a Meteorologista Paula Leitão indicou que não era plausível a vinda de um sistema usado pelos Norte Americanos de aviso de tornados para a Europa, justificando com a menor ocorrência e intensidade destes  fenómenos. O sistema  passa pela detecção e observação no terreno de supercélulas com possibilidade de originar tornados, logo os centros meteorológicos são avisados. Estas pessoas muitas vezes moradores espalhados pelas próprias cidades e vilas têm todos eles formação para tal.

Aqui  e seguindo um pouco a tua ideia era possível adaptar esse sistema usando os forums um pouco espalhados pela Europa,  mas ai entra o estudo de como viabilizar toda esta ideia, mas agora por poucas palavras era formar as pessoas  que gostam deste tipo de eventos, observar o que se vai colocando nos forums, ver se a informação é verdadeira ou não e depois haver um canal aberto para o instituto, acho que este era um exemplo.

Mas acho que um estudo bem feito e bem pensado poderia chegar a uma solução simples barata e com algum beneficio para a sociedade.

Acho também que faz falta pensar em como alterar o nosso sistema de alertas, parece que um bicho de sete cabeças emitir um alerta, com medo que a população entre em pânico.

Uma webtv do nosso Instituto de Meteorologia também acho que era uma maneira simples de que se as pessoas quisessem  estar informadas do estado do tempo a qualquer hora podiam.
Abraços


----------



## Brigantia (8 Dez 2010 às 15:29)

Impressionantes registos.  Como aqui já foi dito devem ter sido vários tornados porque Belmonte fica a mais de 100 Km/h da zona mais afectada pelo primeiro tornado.

Segundo as imagens da destruição eu também acho que se tratou de um F2 (forte) quase F3. Mas vamos aguardar pelas informações do IM.


Segundo a meteorologista Teresa Abrantes a velocidade do vento deve ter rondado os 200 Km/h. Ver minuto 26 do vídeo da SIC (jornal da tarde).
http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/informacao/Primeiro+Jornal/2010/12/edicao-de-08-12-2010-1-parte-prejuizos-do-tornado-que-afectou-centro-de-portugal08-12-2010-14737.htm



Se souberem os dados das estações amadoras da zona coloquem aqui.

Felizmente não houve vítimas mortais.


----------



## Brigantia (8 Dez 2010 às 16:23)

Hoje o Opinião Pública é sobre Fenómenos Climáticos Extremos, como sempre às 17:00 horas na SIC Notícias. 



> Publicação: 08-12-2010 12:59   |   Última actualização: 08-12-2010 13:02
> *Fenómenos Climáticos Extremos*
> O tornado que ontem atingiu o centro do país deixou um rasto de destruição ao longo de pelo menos 30 quilómetros. Tomar, Ferreira do Zêzere e Sertã foram as zonas mais atingidas. No balanço contam-se 43 feridos, centenas de casas danificadas, árvores e postes de electricidade derrubados. O ministro da administração interna esteve esta manhã nos locais mais atingidos. Rui Pereira fez saber que o Estado irá activar o fundo de emergência municipal e garantiu ainda que a resposta à situação foi rápida e adequada.
> 
> ...


 © SIC


----------



## irpsit (8 Dez 2010 às 19:15)

já temos um "tornado alley", na zona de tomar



Mário Barros disse:


> *Dois tornados na mesma zona dois anos seguidos foi uma coincidência, diz especialista*


----------



## Antunes Silva (8 Dez 2010 às 20:40)

De facto os registos são verdadeirament impressionantes. Agora Portugal tem é de saber aproveitar todo o potencial e trabalho feito por este forum em prol de todos. Eu também vou mais para um F (Fujita-Pearson Tornado Intensity Scale)3: "Roof and some walls torn off well constructed houses; trains overturned; most trees in fores uprooted". Quem é que tem os dados actualizados de Tomar ?


----------



## GARFEL (8 Dez 2010 às 21:15)

neste momento
ficará muita gente a ter a noção do que é estar num f2 ou f3


----------



## Antunes Silva (8 Dez 2010 às 21:19)

Infelizmente, meu caro, infelizmente. Espero é que todos ajudem agora


----------



## stormy (8 Dez 2010 às 21:38)

irpsit disse:


> já temos um "tornado alley", na zona de tomar



Tornado alley não diria...eheh.
Bom, na minha opinião o sistema montanhoso Sintra-Estrela tem demonstrado uma grande importancia no que toca a estes sistemas convectivos tornadogenicos.

Primeiro, há que dizer que os tornados em Portugal ocorrem em situações de crista anticiclonica a SE/E e depressão/ULL a W/SW, na 2a metade o Outono e primeira do Inverno.
Isto deve-se ao facto de essa altura do ano ser a que comporta maior instabilidade potencial ( SST´s elevadas vs Atmosfera em rápido arrefecimento).
O padrão sinoptico acima referido transporta grandes quantidades de ar tropical humido á superficie ( Theta e > 45º, Dewpoints >15º), sendo tambem responsavel pela introdução de uma franja de ar frio nos niveis altos, com a T500 geralmente abaixo dos -15º...este factor é dependente da posição exata da crista, que optimamente ficará no E Espanhol.
Nestas situações estamos sob a area divergente em altura e sob advecção de vorticidade e helicidade.

As caracteristicas deste tipo de ambientes é muito dinamica, aos baixos FCL´s juntam-se niveis de equilibrio elevados, que potenciam convecção profunda, as células geradas são de evolução rápida devido ao shear e á divergencia em altura ( por exemplo, estavamos ontem sob um fluxo médio nos 500-300hpa de 100 a 140km.h).

A helicidade e vorticidade por seu lado conferem rotação á massa de ar.

A razão dos tornados serem relativamente raros noutras alturas do ano é simples....só neste periodo é que as condições dinamicas se conseguem conjugar todas.

Bom, no que toca so sistema montanhoso Sintra-Estrela, eu acho que as suas altitudes relativamente baixas são potenciadoras de forcing vertical por efeito orografico....numa situação de uma célula sobre o mar, tanto a existencia de montes perto da costa quer uma boa convergencia costeira tendem a intensificá-las imediatamente após atingirem a linha de costa.

No caso da célula de ontem, pode-se ver que esta em mar alto apresentava uma organização pouco notória, mas ao atingir terra deu-se uma intensificação rápida, que creio estar relacionada com a topografia da zona do sistema Sintra-Estrela que atravessou.
É factual que grandes rugosidades topograficas distorcem o fluxo de ar, sendo más para a criação de sistemas tornadogénicos...acontece que a area montanhosa que este sistema cruzou tem altitudes maximas de 400-500m, que podem potenciar movimentos verticais sem causar garande distorção do fluxo predominante.

Se se pode considerar a zona ribatejana como um "tornado aley" Português, sinceramente não sei...mas é-me irrefutavel que as condições geograficas da zona podem ser favoraveis á criação de sistemas convectivos paciveis de criar tornados.

Os tornados em Portugal estão relativamente mal documentados...a principal razão é a ineficiencia dos radares a nivel de resolução....que os torna incapazes de detectar os "hook like features", e obviamente a falta de observações directas, resultantes da baixa densidade populaçional onde estes fenomenos acontecem.

Na minha opinião, areas muito mais vastas como grande parte do Alentejo devem ser locais relativamente bons para a actividade tornadica....pois são locais que nestas ocasiões de entradas de ar tropical, tendem a aquecer bastante devido á baixa altitude, formando uma camada limite aquecida pronta a ser explorada por estes sistemas, e estão rodeados de zonas montanhosas como as serras litorais ou mesmo a serra Alagrvia, que são boas criadoras de fenomenos de forcing vertical.


----------



## Rain (8 Dez 2010 às 22:38)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Em entrevista a Meteorologista Paula Leitão indicou que não era plausível a vinda de um sistema usado pelos Norte Americanos de aviso de tornados para a Europa, justificando com a menor ocorrência e intensidade destes  fenómenos. O sistema  passa pela detecção e observação no terreno de supercélulas com possibilidade de originar tornados, logo os centros meteorológicos são avisados. Estas pessoas muitas vezes moradores espalhados pelas próprias cidades e vilas têm todos eles formação para tal.
> 
> ...



Boas ajrebelo,

Concordo em absoluto contigo. O IM deu, há uns anos a esta parte, um salto tecnológico na aproximação ao utilizador comum, com a criação do website e disponibilização de dados para consulta pública. Julgo que estaremos no bom caminho para uma conjugação de esforços entre as autoridades oficiais e a comunidade interessada neste tipo de fenómenos severos.
Agora, depois deste evento e dos antecedentes, há que estudar a recorrência de fenómenos meteorológicos nesta região do País em especial, pois num curto espaço de anos assistimos a 2 tornados. Coincidência?
Depois temos o dispositivo de protecção civil: quem faz o quê? como proceder em situações deste tipo? quais os meios a envolver? actuação preventiva ou somente de socorro?
Há massa critica e disponibilidade por parte da comunidade anónima (MeteoPt é um exemplo) para uma conjugação de esforços no sentido de minimizar este tipo de situações.
Quanto ao lançamento de alertas, o povo Português é ingrato: no caso particular das cheias na régua, lembro-me que no ano passado os comerciantes ficaram muito zangados com o Protecção Civil, pois emitiu um alerta de cheia para a zona ribeirinha, levando os comerciantes a retirar os bens da possível zona afectada, e como nada aconteceu ficaram chateados por todo o trabalho de remoção que tiveram...seria melhor a perda total?

Abraço.


----------



## GARFEL (8 Dez 2010 às 22:40)

a web cam do luis salvador nas cardelas-tomar está direccionada para poente ou seja sudoeste 
consegues recuperar as imagens de ontem luis ???
provavelmente a web cam apanhou algo do que se passou


----------



## jflores (9 Dez 2010 às 12:02)

*Re: Construção Radiation Shield ou Abrigo (faça você mesmo)*

Efeitos do tornado:


Image Hosting


----------



## Johnny Storm (9 Dez 2010 às 12:16)

Só para informar que o Prof Pedro Miranda da Universidade de Lisboa vai estar no Jornal da Tarde, na Sic. Não sendo um especialista na área dos tornados (nem se pode dizer que haja algum em Portugal, creio eu), será sempre mais uma opinião a ouvir.


----------



## Paulo M. (9 Dez 2010 às 12:22)

Só agora tive luz em casa e por isso só agora é que consegui vir até aqui.

Estou mesmo ao lado do epicentro do sitio onde o tornado passou, a alguns metros do "famoso" jardim escola. Vi tudo da janela de casa, apesar do que vi, e como estava muito perto, foi apenas uma massa de poeiras e detritos em suspensão que passou a grande velocidade e que ia derrubando as árvores pelo caminho e colocando as telhas a "voar".
Apesar de estar um forte vento antes e depois do tornado, os ventos e pressões que provocaram os estragos não estiveram mais de 5/10 segundos na minha zona.

A minha casa está sem uma boa parte do telhado mas como tenho uma laje entre o telhado e o ultimo piso, consegue-se estar bem dentro de casa. Alguns vizinhos meus estão sem casa, porque as construções já eram antigas e com tecto de madeira e soalhos de madeira as coisas tornam-se complicadas.

Na televisão não dá para perceber bem, mas a casa que está em frente ao jardim escola tem peças de betão armado penduradas pelos varões de aço e está em perigo de ruína. A protecção civil já disse que a casa tem de ser demolida. Nesta casa dá para perceber bem a intensidade do tornado porque esta era de uma estrutura corrente de betão armado.

A minha estação é muito fraquinha tanto em termos da informação disponibilizada como da fiabilidade da mesma. Apesar disso durante a passagem do tornado a pressão atmosférica actualizada ao minuto (ou até mais) baixou dos 996 para os 990 e depois subiu para os 997.

Mais tarde coloco algumas fotos.


----------



## Vince (9 Dez 2010 às 12:40)

Tinha há dias feito uma estimativa do trajecto, agora com os diversos relatos que fui lendo na comunicação social, refaço um mapa que já estará mais próximo da realidade.












Ainda é um trajecto bastante longo, 45km, é bastante provável que o tornado nem sempre tenha andado pelo chão em todo o trajecto. Por exemplo o membro do fórum ac_cernax a partir de Cernache de Bom Jardim e olhando para a zona entre o Centro náutico e Rolã não viu o Tornado no chão mas apenas a rotação da base das nuvens e a funnel a tentar descer, mas depois na Rolã já há registos de danos tal como antes houve no centro náutico.


----------



## Vince (9 Dez 2010 às 12:44)

Paulo M. disse:


> A minha estação é muito fraquinha tanto em termos da informação disponibilizada como da fiabilidade da mesma. Apesar disso durante a passagem do tornado a pressão atmosférica actualizada ao minuto (ou até mais) baixou dos 996 para os 990 e depois subiu para os 997.
> 
> Mais tarde coloco algumas fotos.



Bem vindo, cá esperamos pelas fotos. 
E solidariedade e força para a recuperação das vossas casas.


----------



## Paulo M. (9 Dez 2010 às 13:53)

Coloco aqui uma imagem com a zona com estragos aqui perto de mim. A largura da zona é de cerca de 300m. Existem estragos fora desta zona mas são pontos localizados ou árvores de grande porte e de elevada altura. 

Já agora gostava de saber se a "força" do tornado tem alguma influencia com o relevo do terreno?

Obrigado


----------



## jpgerardo (9 Dez 2010 às 15:15)

Esta foto é de um amigo meu e penso que será uma das mais próximas tiradas ao tornado, foi tirada do Convento de Cristo, momentos antes do tornado atingir o jardim escola João de Deus.
O tornado estava no vale entre o castelo e o jardim escola.
Dá para ter um pouco a noção do cone.


----------



## Vince (9 Dez 2010 às 15:38)

Foto brutal


----------



## stormy (9 Dez 2010 às 15:42)

Muito boa foto


----------



## Pixie (9 Dez 2010 às 17:21)

Espectáculo de foto!!!


----------



## APenim (9 Dez 2010 às 19:00)

Só assistindo ao vivo é que se sabe mesmo, e é horrível!  Infelizmente assisti a tudo e ele passou mesmo ao lado da escola onde eu estava a ter aulas :|  é ... inexplicável


----------



## Lightning (9 Dez 2010 às 20:49)

Este evento demonstra bem com a Natureza pode ser imprevisível e mortal. Não deixa de ser meteorologicamente lindo assistir a este fenómeno, mas terrivelmente assustador viver tudo de perto. 

Tudo o que desejo é força e uma rápida recuperação, e aqui deixo também a minha palavra de apoio para todos os que foram vítimas deste evento, que decerto terá marcado para sempre muitos.


----------



## jpgerardo (9 Dez 2010 às 21:13)

Deixo aqui mais um video, mas infelizmente foi carregado directamente para o facebook 

Como é hábito a linguagem é "um pouco agressiva" e divertida ao mesmo tempo, pois como dá para perceber ninguém tem bem a noção dos danos e estragos destes fenómenos.

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=181109735234544


----------



## Lousano (9 Dez 2010 às 21:19)

jpgerardo disse:


> Deixo aqui mais um video, mas infelizmente foi carregado directamente para o facebook
> 
> Como é hábito a linguagem é "um pouco agressiva" e divertida ao mesmo tempo, pois como dá para perceber ninguém tem bem a noção dos danos e estragos destes fenómenos.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=181109735234544



Excelente vídeo.


----------



## GARFEL (9 Dez 2010 às 21:25)

este video é sem duvida o melhor registo do que aqui se passou
curiosamente foi feito no predio mesmo ao lado do meu
como não estava na cidade, agora tb eu sei o que teria visto
brutal
mesmo brutal


----------



## lsalvador (10 Dez 2010 às 10:40)

A estação meteorológica de Câmara de Ferreira do Zêzere já voltou a ficar online, felizmente esta não deve ter voado com os ventos, fica aqui um registo tirado do dia 7 de Dezembro.


----------



## GARFEL (10 Dez 2010 às 10:52)

Tornado em Tomar
Município divulga contactos para quem precisa de ajuda e para quem quer ajudar

Na sequência do tornado que fustigou o concelho de Tomar na terça-feira, os Serviços Municipais de Protecção Civil estão a centralizar as operações no Quartel dos Bombeiros. Quem queira contribuir com a oferta de materiais de construção, móveis ou electrodomésticos, bem como os voluntários que estejam disponíveis para ajudar na reconstrução, deve contactar o Posto de Comando Municipal pelo telefone 249 324 030. 
Quem tenha alguma situação de emergência relacionada com os danos causados pelo tornado pode também contactar aquele número ou o 249 329 140.
Por outro lado, todas as pessoas que tenham sido vítimas da intempérie e que tenham necessidades de apoio de âmbito social devem dirigir-se a um dos seguintes serviços ou contactá-lo pelos meios indicados:
- Serviços Municipais de Habitação e Acção Social – Praça da República – telefone 249 329 887 – e-mail: accaosocial@cm-tomar.pt
- Serviço Local de Acção Social de Tomar (Segurança Social) – Av. Ângela Tamagnini, 3 - telefone 249 310 560 ou 563 – cdsssantarem@seg-social.pt
- Centro de Dia da Venda Nova – Bairro do Fojo – Venda Nova – telefone 249 301 534 – e-mail: acrsvendanova@gmail.com

AGORA É SÓ APARECER QUE AMANHÃ VAI ESTAR BOM TEMPO

PS - peço desculpa se isto fôr off-topic mas como é por uma boa causa...................


----------



## Thomar (10 Dez 2010 às 11:40)

jpgerardo disse:


> Deixo aqui mais um video, mas infelizmente foi carregado directamente para o facebook
> 
> Como é hábito a linguagem é "um pouco agressiva" e divertida ao mesmo tempo, pois como dá para perceber ninguém tem bem a noção dos danos e estragos destes fenómenos.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=181109735234544



Este vídeo é brutal!  
Sem dúvida ilustra bem o que se passou em Tomar, foi filmado na rua de Coimbra e vê-se o meu prédio.  
Este vídeo só é pena não estar disponível também no youtube e ser disponibilizado também ao IM
 e aos orgãos de comunicação social para terem uma melhor ideia do que se passou.


----------



## Thomar (10 Dez 2010 às 11:42)

Mais notícias sobre os estragos que o Tornado provocou em Tomar



> Centenas de árvores destruídas na Mata dos Sete Montes
> (© Jornal O Templário, em 09-12-2010 19:56, por Jornal O Templário)
> 
> A Mata vai estar fechada nos próximos tempos por questões de segurança
> ...


----------



## Mix (10 Dez 2010 às 13:09)

lsalvador disse:


> A estação meteorológica de Câmara de Ferreira do Zêzere já voltou a ficar online, felizmente esta não deve ter voado com os ventos, fica aqui um registo tirado do dia 7 de Dezembro.



Boas.. 

Ferreira do zezere tem uma estação metereologica online ? 

Não sabia.. em que site posso ver essas informações ?


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Dez 2010 às 14:08)

Mix disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Ferreira do zezere tem uma estação metereologica online ?
> 
> Não sabia.. em que site posso ver essas informações ?



É verdade, dá para aceder através do site do município, ou então directamente com este link.

http://servicos.cm-ferreiradozezere.pt:8080/wdl/


----------



## Mix (10 Dez 2010 às 14:19)

Aqui deixo umas fotos, tiradas logo a seguir á passagem do tornado.. 

Esta primeira foto foi durante o tornado em que estava a tentar gravar, mas com aquela ãncia toda que tava, não consegui gravar, carregava em todos os botoes  Mesmo assim, consegui uma foto.  

http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/2245/foto0121e.jpg


Mas um colega da minha turma que tava comigo conseguiu gravar, para quem quiser ver, está aqui o video.. não é grande qualidade, mas dá para ter uma ideia.. Os comentarios não são os melhores tambem mas...   


Aqui ficam as fotos de a seguir ao tornado 

http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/7397/foto0122c.jpg
http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/7561/foto0123b.jpg
http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/4415/foto0125g.jpg
http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/7710/foto0126nm.jpg
http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/5962/foto0127h.jpg
http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/5581/foto0128m.jpg
http://img814.imageshack.us/img814/6559/foto0129j.jpg
http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/1144/foto0130up.jpg
http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/2860/foto0131u.jpg
http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/7822/foto0132m.jpg
http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/2538/foto0133a.jpg
http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/2788/foto0134n.jpg
http://img815.imageshack.us/img815/7684/foto0135t.jpg
http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/5306/foto0136g.jpg
http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/722/foto0138q.jpg
http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/7664/foto0139zz.jpg
http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/3728/foto0140m.jpg
http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/265/foto0141b.jpg
http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/7527/foto0142j.jpg
http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/1710/foto0143y.jpg
http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/1503/foto0144g.jpg
http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/7927/foto0145.jpg
http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/4338/foto0147ll.jpg
http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/7578/foto0148n.jpg
http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/979/foto0149i.jpg
http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/9461/foto0150d.jpg
http://img576.imageshack.us/img576/3759/foto0151j.jpg

Espero que tenham gostado


----------



## fablept (10 Dez 2010 às 15:31)

@lsalvador, o tornado passou perto dessa estação meteorológica?


----------



## lsalvador (10 Dez 2010 às 15:42)

fablept disse:


> @lsalvador, o tornado passou perto dessa estação meteorológica?



Essa estação esta montada no edifício da Câmara de Ferreira do Zêzere.

Numa das fotos do mix, se não me engano dá para ver a estação.






Aquele edifício ao fundo é a Câmara, e do lado direito da foto da para ver.


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2010 às 16:52)

jpgerardo disse:


> Deixo aqui mais um video, mas infelizmente foi carregado directamente para o facebook
> 
> Como é hábito a linguagem é "um pouco agressiva" e divertida ao mesmo tempo, pois como dá para perceber ninguém tem bem a noção dos danos e estragos destes fenómenos.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=181109735234544



Este vídeo demonstra bem a força do tornado, é um grande registo, neste vídeo só é pena a linguagem


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2010 às 16:58)

Mix disse:


> Aqui deixo umas fotos, tiradas logo a seguir á passagem do tornado..
> 
> Esta primeira foto foi durante o tornado em que estava a tentar gravar, mas com aquela ãncia toda que tava, não consegui gravar, carregava em todos os botoes  Mesmo assim, consegui uma foto.
> 
> ...



Bons registos

Mais uma vez comentários infelizes, as pessoas não têm a noção do perigo, Os teus colegas nem sabiam que podiam ter vida em perigo se o tornado passasse por cima da escola


----------



## Mix (10 Dez 2010 às 18:16)

lsalvador disse:


> Essa estação esta montada no edifício da Câmara de Ferreira do Zêzere.
> 
> Numa das fotos do mix, se não me engano dá para ver a estação.
> 
> ...



Não sabia que aqui a vila tinha uma estação metereológica, nem tão pouco em cima do edificio da camara velha, aqui a uns metros da minha casa..  

Mas pronto, se aquilo é a estação, o tornado não passou mesmo por cima, passou a uns 100m ao lado + ou -.. 

Para quem conhece, passou pelos correios, jardim de ferreira, etc.. Tou a dizer assim sitios perto da estação meterelogica..


----------



## GARFEL (11 Dez 2010 às 13:18)

boas
(desculpem-me os termos mais impróprios)
este país de me*da onde estamos
apoios disto e daquilo que nunca haverão de chegar
é só conversa da treta de politicos
um presidente que apela á solidariedade dos portugueses
então e a dele
não tem poderes
os ministros não têm poderes
os politicos eleitos pelo povo não têm poderes
as palavras de conforto sincero e as que fazem bem á alma já as gentes as ouviram
de familiares
de vizinhos
de amigos
a solidariedade possivel destes já está desde logo concedida
as pessoas querem é a outra 
a material
os que ficaram sem tecto querem é estar dentro de casa sem que chova lá dentro
então o presidente, os ministros, os politicos da treta, não podiam fazer simplesmente isto :
todos os meios militares que têm lonas enormissimas façam o favor de ir (já deviam ter vindo há muito tempo)
e concentrar-se no quartel de tomar para que com meios materiais e humanos isolar TODAS 
repito TODAS as casas que ficaram sem telhados e muitas sem meios de os substituirem no imediato
era logo no dia a seguir se não fosse possivel no próprio dia
de quem são as lonas
quem paga aos militares
e o combustivel
não é o povo que sustenta tudo isto
porquê de haver pessoas ao fim de 4 dias que ainda não têm abrigo da chuva e do frio da noite
e será que tem de ser sempre o povo a prestar solidariedade ao povo
eles querem é votos e poleiro
quando deviam ser os 1ºs (sim primeiros) a assumir poderes que lhes foram conferidos o que fazem
ah e tal a solidariedade, os apoios financeiros a juros bonificados, e mais não sei o quê
isso interessa para quê no imediato
isso resolve o quê HOJE
a quem ficou sem nada, sem tecto, sem abrigo, sem conforto
se houvesse eleições para a semana 
ainda não tinham saído daqui da porta das pessoas a prometerem tudo e mais alguma coisa
vergonha
vergonha era o minimo que deviam ter


----------



## Gerofil (11 Dez 2010 às 22:07)

Radar estava avariado quando chegou o tornado:

http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Radar-estava-avariado-quando-chegou-o-tornado.rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=398709&tm=8

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/mNtfiSzzhAK60zbiNsVz"]Radar estava avariado quando chegou o tornado - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Knyght (11 Dez 2010 às 22:15)

Gerofil disse:


> Radar estava avariado quando chegou o tornado:
> 
> http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Radar-estava-avariado-quando-chegou-o-tornado.rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=398709&tm=8



Pois Gerofil e o radar não ajudava em nada a previsão antecipada do fenómeno... Isto vai-se comendo, estes paninhos quentes porque não houve mortos...


----------



## Vince (11 Dez 2010 às 23:19)

O radar é uma ferramenta preciosa nestes casos, a melhor de todas, mas em Portugal não teria resolvido absolutamente nada durante este tornado. Isto é extremamente complexo, a detecção do Tornado, muito mais difícil do que se possa pensar mesmo com sofisticados radares, as nossas supercélulas a maioria das vezes não tem nada a ver quer em tamanho quer em estrutura com as supercélulas que vemos nos Great Plains onde detectar o mesociclone é hoje  banal (mas o Tornado ainda não!), além de que boa parte dos nossos tornados nem são dos que nascem em supercélulas (génese diferente), ainda a questão dos alertas, e dos mesmos chegarem atempadamente à população, falamos de coisas em que temos muitas vezes apenas alguns minutos ou 15 minutos, quando muito excepcionalmente meia hora, ainda o problema da população estar preparada para reagir aos alertas, etc,etc. Portugal (nem outro país qualquer) não tem nada a ver com os Great Plains dos EUA, onde existe uma rede de alertas local, existem dezenas ou centenas de pessoas/chasers/spotters no terreno que ajudam imenso as autoridades ao alertar para um _tornado on the ground_  e onde a população rapidamente obedece a um Tornado warning declarado minutos antes. Durante a época de tornados toda a gente nas áreas mais susceptíveis passa o dia a ouvir as rádios e TV's locais que perante um tornado warning ficam com toda a emissão dedicada a acompanhar o mesmo, toda a população acompanha a informação, quer a viajar na estrada quer em casa ou trabalho, nas localidades tocam sirenes, etc,etc. Alguém acha que isso é replicável por cá ou qualquer outro país europeu ? 

Resumir tudo à questão do radar avariado ou não neste evento é não perceber nada da complexidade que tudo o que isto envolve, é pura demagogia. Ahh, e um dia se quisermos ser melhores neste campo, a comunicação social também terá que cumprir a sua função muito melhor do que cumpre hoje, podiam começar por uma coisa tão simples como saber o que é efectivamente um Tornado em vez de tanta confusão com os furacões.

Imaginemos que fosse possível detectar com elevado grau de confiança, que poderia haver um Tornado próximo de Tomar. Só para chegar a este ponto, há imensos "se's", apenas uma minoria seria detectável com alguma confiança e nós felizmente já temos muito poucos, etc, mas imaginando que sim, que estrutura, formação, rotina, hábito, preparação, comunicações, coordenação, etc, existe a nível nacional quer entre entidades, quer com população, que por exemplo em apenas 10 minutos fizesse chegar essa informação por exemplo ao Jardim de Infância que foi afectado em Tomar ?

Sabem tão bem como eu, que essa estrutura e agilidade não existe, nem nada minimamente aproximado.


----------



## actioman (11 Dez 2010 às 23:51)

Essa do radar avariado (devem estar a referir-se ao de Coruche), é de rir!

Ainda que estivessem os dois em funcionamento, pouco mais se iria ver ao nível das imagens de radar, quando muito a mancha vermelha poderia ser mais intensa. Ora nós sabemos que essas manchas não são uma garantia de tornado. Apenas são uma hipótese a ter em conta, não esquecendo outras variáveis importantes.


Aqui lhes deixo a animação do radar de Loulé, com a célula que deu origem ao fenómeno (deixem carregar, pode demorar um pouco dependendo da velocidade do vosso aceso à net):






Ou seja independentemente de o radar de Coruche estar a funcionar ou não, isso não seria o factor essencial a ter em conta para ter sido possível prever o malfadado tornado.


----------



## jam (12 Dez 2010 às 03:36)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*



AnDré disse:


> Na SIC Noticias:
> 
> *Última Hora*: "Passagem de tornado provoca estragos no concelho de Tomar. Bombeiros dizem que queda de tecto de jardim de infância provocou feridos." 18 feridos confirmados.



Não sei se isto ajuda, mas como já foi dada muita notícia sobre o mesmo, coloco alguns vídeos, espero que não sejam repetidos:











Se forem repetidos, as minhas desculpas.
Cump.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Dez 2010 às 17:02)

actioman disse:


> Ou seja independentemente de o radar de Coruche estar a funcionar ou não, isso não seria o factor essencial a ter em conta para ter sido possível prever o malfadado tornado.



É claro que deves estar-te a referir apenas às imagens de radar que são colocadas _on-line_ no site do IM. Concerteza que o IM teria outro tipo de recursos e muito a ganhar se o radar de Coruche possibilitasse a obtenção de imagens *doppler* em tempo real, tendo em conta:
- o número de horas que as células levaram a percorrer o território do continente até chegarem a Tomar;
- a grande proximidade relativamente ao radar de Coruche.


----------



## Knyght (12 Dez 2010 às 17:24)

Gerofil disse:


> É claro que deves estar-te a referir apenas às imagens de radar que são colocadas _on-line_ no site do IM. Concerteza que o IM teria outro tipo de recursos e muito a ganhar se o radar de Coruche possibilitasse a obtenção de imagens *doppler* em tempo real, tendo em conta:
> - o número de horas que as células levaram a percorrer o território do continente até chegarem a Tomar;
> - a grande proximidade relativamente ao radar de Coruche.



Pois... Eu tenho sempre a ideia que não podemos dizer que com mais meios não se conseguiria fazer um melhor trabalho.


----------



## actioman (12 Dez 2010 às 20:10)

Knyght disse:


> Pois... Eu tenho sempre a ideia que não podemos dizer que com mais meios não se conseguiria fazer um melhor trabalho.



Não eu não disse isso! Sou dos que defendo um radar a cobrir o Norte do território português desde sempre (e duvido que apenas 1 seja suficiente, pois é uma zona muito montanhosa). Agora o que afirmo é que por apenas estar a funcionar o de Loulé, não é motivo para se desculpar o facto de não ter havido uma maior precaução.
Mas e se alguém no IM tivesse com os dados que tinha à mão, percebido que sucederia o que acabou por suceder (possivelmente até houve), o que faria? Será que minutos antes (sim só é possível perceber isso minutos antes) colocava o Aviso Vermelho nos Distrito de Santarém e Castelo Branco? Ia para a rua gritar?, passavam avisos nos meios de comunicação? Será que minutos antes surtiria efeito?
Meus caros, o problema é de base, falta de hábito e uma verdadeira falta de planos para estes casos. Ele há tornados por cá? Sim há!
São muitos? Nem por isso (o mapa que por aqui anda é um apanhado de várias décadas).
Parecem estar a ocorrer mais fenómenos destes? A mim parece-me, mas falta-me conhecimento profundo sobre o tema. Quem sabe se o que sucede é apenas haver sempre alguém com um telemóvel ou uma máquina fotográfica/filmar à mão?

Acho que mais do que debater se faltaram avisos e de quem é a culpa (supondo que se poderá culpar alguém). Melhor seria realmente criarem ajudas efectivas do governo português e menos linhas de crédito da treta a juros xpto que em nada resolvem os problemas do imediato!


----------



## Veterano (12 Dez 2010 às 21:06)

O conhecimento atempado que o fenómeno iria ocorrer apenas permitiria poupar vidas humanas (felizmente ninguém morreu), porque em termos de estragos materiais, pouco se poderia fazer.

 Desculpem a comparação, mas nos bombardeamentos alemães ao Reino Unido, as sirenes soavam algum tempo antes e as pessoas dirigiam-se de imediato para os abrigos. A destruição, essa, era imensa.

 Estou convencido que fenómenos extremos como este irão surgir mais amiúde, há que preparar o país em termos de prevenção.


----------



## actioman (12 Dez 2010 às 22:40)

Veterano disse:


> O conhecimento atempado que o fenómeno iria ocorrer apenas permitiria poupar vidas humanas (felizmente ninguém morreu), porque em termos de estragos materiais, pouco se poderia fazer.
> 
> Desculpem a comparação, mas nos bombardeamentos alemães ao Reino Unido, as sirenes soavam algum tempo antes e as pessoas dirigiam-se de imediato para os abrigos. A destruição, essa, era imensa.
> 
> Estou convencido que fenómenos extremos como este irão surgir mais amiúde, há que preparar o país em termos de prevenção.



Sim Veterano, concordo plenamente! Mas para haver essas sirenes, teremos de ser ensinados pelas autoridades competentes. E esses planos terão de ser criados ainda...


----------



## Gerofil (13 Dez 2010 às 00:18)

actioman disse:


> Mas e se alguém no IM tivesse, com os dados que tinha à mão tivesse percebido que sucederia o que acabou por suceder (possivelmente até houve), o que faria?



Ora aí está; enquanto não se der essas condições aos técnicos apropriados, então nada mesmo se pode fazer.

O problema está centrado nas limitações impostas ao IM e não no que fariam os técnicos de meteorologia se tivessem disponíveis os dados (nem que fossem 15 minutos antes do fenómeno acontecer). Num país que gasta dezenas de milhares de milhões de euros não se sabe bem com que interesse para o desenvolvimento do país (vejam no Transparência na AP), os *governos* preferem colocar em risco pessoas e bens em troca de, imaginem, 40 mil euros (*é a vergonha de quem está acima do IM e que não tem absoluta ideia do que deve ser o serviço público de meteorologia*).


----------



## Thomar (13 Dez 2010 às 15:51)

Fiz uma pesquisa no youtube e encontrei mais alguns vídeos do tornado.
Foram quase todos feitos com câmara de telemóvel por isso a qualidade não é grande, mas os registos não deixam de ser significativos.
Nota-se também que o vento era intenso nas imediações do tornado (que eu estimei por conhecer bem a zona, vento intenso até uns 600 metros)

Aqui estão eles:

– Arredores: 




– Cidade de Tomar:


----------



## Mix (13 Dez 2010 às 17:51)

Thomar disse:


> Fiz uma pesquisa no youtube e encontrei mais alguns vídeos do tornado.
> Foram quase todos feitos com câmara de telemóvel por isso a qualidade não é grande, mas os registos não deixam de ser significativos.
> Nota-se também que o vento era intenso nas imediações do tornado (que eu estimei por conhecer bem a zona, vento intenso até uns 600 metros)
> 
> ...



Boas Thomar.. 

Bons registos os filmes que pesquisaste, mas cuidado que o 6º filme que puseste não é do tornado de tomar.... Era um tornado perfeitinho demais para acontecer aqui em portugal..


----------



## Thomar (13 Dez 2010 às 18:21)

Mix disse:


> Boas Thomar..
> 
> Bons registos os filmes que pesquisaste, mas cuidado que o 6º filme que puseste não é do tornado de tomar.... Era um tornado perfeitinho demais para acontecer aqui em portugal..



Os vídeos (da cidade) são mesmo todos de Tomar , eu identifiquei bem as ruas, só não conheço o local do penúltimo vídeo aquele que fica por detrás do RI 15.


----------



## Mix (13 Dez 2010 às 23:48)

Thomar disse:


> Os vídeos (da cidade) são mesmo todos de Tomar , eu identifiquei bem as ruas, só não conheço o local do penúltimo vídeo aquele que fica por detrás do RI 15.



Sim, peço desculpa, tens razao.. eu vi foi outro, depois ter visto o que puseste..


----------



## Rain (14 Dez 2010 às 00:39)

actioman disse:


> Sim Veterano, concordo plenamente! Mas para haver essas sirenes, teremos de ser ensinados pelas autoridades competentes. E esses planos terão de ser criados ainda...



Essa é a outra face do mesmo problema. Se por um lado temos a questão da detecção/alerta, por outro temos a actuação: quem faz o quê? como?


----------



## Thomar (17 Dez 2010 às 11:59)

Nota do IM acerca do Tornado (resultados preliminares).



> TORNADO EM TOMAR - RESULTADOS PRELIMINARES
> 
> 2010-12-17 (IM)
> No passado dia 7 de Dezembro, um tornado afectou os concelhos de Vendas Novas, Tomar , Ferreira do Zêzere e Sertã, entre as 14h e as 15h30.
> ...


----------



## AnDré (17 Dez 2010 às 12:07)

Thomar disse:


> Nota do IM acerca do Tornado (resultados preliminares).


----------



## vitamos (17 Dez 2010 às 13:12)

> A evolução do fenómeno vista em imagens de radar
> *Cronologia do nascimento de um tornado*
> 
> Eram 10h30 de 7 de Dezembro quando Paulo Pinto, da Divisão de Observação Remota do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), detectou nas imagens do radar meteorológico no Algarve o início de um fenómeno anómalo. Ainda não sabia - nem podia saber só por essas imagens - que via a semente do que, quatro horas depois, seria um tornado que afectou Tomar, Ferreira do Zêzere e Sertã.
> ...




http://jornal.publico.pt/noticia/17-12-2010/cronologia-do-nascimento-de-um-tornado-20839024.htm


----------



## Gerofil (17 Dez 2010 às 19:05)

Porque era fundamental que o radar de Coruche estivesse operacional:

*"Podia ter havido informação sobre a velocidade dos ventos se o radar de Coruche, mais perto do fenómeno, não estivesse avariado há duas semanas (o alcance para os ventos só vai até aos 100 quilómetros). Mesmo assim, não poderia garantir-se que se desenvolveria um tornado, diz Barbosa."*


----------



## cameteo (20 Dez 2010 às 02:16)

Veja o  brutal vídeo , de como nas nasceu o tornado junto ao Casal da Estrada, Assentiz, Torres Novas. Pinheiras gigantes, saudaveis, em terreno seco, partiram pela base e as raizes nem mexeram.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2010 às 17:36)

*O chefe de gabinete da governadora civil de Santarém, Carlos Catalão disse à agência Lusa que o fenómeno que levou à formação de um tornado foi seguido pela proteção civil distrital*

Portugal não dispõe dos equipamentos necessários à deteção de tornados, pelo que, apesar do aviso lançado no dia 07 pelo Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), nada fazia prever a dimensão do fenómeno, disse fonte da proteção civil distrital de Santarém.
O chefe de gabinete da governadora civil de Santarém, Carlos Catalão disse à agência Lusa que o fenómeno que levou à formação de um tornado foi seguido pela proteção civil distrital desde que percebeu a sua aproximação ao território nacional, estando os meios preparados para a ocorrência de trovoadas, chuvas e ventos fortes. "Normalmente este tipo de formações começa a dispersar e a perder força quando chega à zona de Montejunto, o que não aconteceu desta vez", disse.
O facto de o distrito de Santarém estar a registar, desde 2006, pelo menos uma ocorrência do género por ano, exige que se pondere a instalação, "a curto prazo", de equipamento que, mesmo que não seja tão sofisticado como os que nos Estados Unidos detetam a formação de tornados, permita prever a ocorrência de uma situação anormal com tempo suficiente para a tomada de medidas de prevenção, defendeu.
*Carlos Catalão desvalorizou o facto de o aviso emitido pelo IM ter chegado ao sistema distrital cerca das 15:05, depois do tornado ter passado por Tomar e Ferreira do Zêzere, frisando que a proteção civil distrital recorre a vários meios, nomeadamente ao Site MeteoAbrantes, com o qual mantém uma colaboração regular.* "Fomos acompanhando o fenómeno pelos vários meios disponíveis, mas não tínhamos forma de prever a formação de um tornado", frisou.
Segundo informação do IM, os concelhos de Tomar, Ferreira do Zêzere (distrito de Santarém) e Sertã (distrito de Castelo Branco) foram atingidos, no passado dia 07, por um tornado de nível 3 da escala de Fujita melhorada, com rajadas de vento entre os 218 e os 266 quilómetros por hora e duração de três segundos. Segundo o IM, a categorização do tornado foi feita a partir da natureza e intensidade dos danos causados, que corresponde ao valor mais elevado nos diversos pontos avaliados ao longo do trajeto de destruição.
Os resultados preliminares indicam que o trajeto de destruição compreendeu uma extensão total de, pelo menos, 54 quilómetros, com uma largura compreendida entre os 150 e os 350 metros, adianta. O IM adianta, na informação que tem disponível no site, que emitiu um alerta para a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC) quando a formação detetada inicialmente a 180 quilómetros a sudoeste de Lisboa deu entrada em terra, ligeiramente a Norte do Cabo da Roca, cerca das 13:00.
Fonte da ANPC confirmou à Lusa ter recebido, às 13:45, informação da meteorologista de serviço sobre a aproximação ao território continental de uma depressão "com vários núcleos associados, podendo causar precipitação localmente forte e ventos que poderiam ultrapassar os 90 quilómetros", tendo sido acionado o estado de alerta amarelo para todo o país. A ANPC diz ainda ter difundido às 14:00 um comunicado técnico operacional aos comandos distritais de operações de socorro.
O tornado registou-se às 14:35 no concelho de Tomar, chegando às 15:09 à Sertã, depois de passar por Ferreira do Zêzere.

S/autor

JN


----------



## Vince (20 Dez 2010 às 21:42)

É possível que no dia 7 não tenham ocorrido apenas dois tornados, o de Tomar/Ferreira Zêzere/Sertã e o de Carvalhal Formoso/Inguias (Belmonte) ambos da mesma super célula, mas ainda um 3º tornado de outra célula, em Arronches, junto a localidades como Nave Fria e Perna Chã, uns meros 15km a sudeste do perímetro urbano de Portalegre, evento que passou completamente despercebido na comunicação social. 
Pode não ter sido Tornado mas um downburst, mas como o dia estava "tornádico", é bem possível que tenha sido também.

Deve ter sido esta célula, por volta das 18h00







*Registo e fotos de:* Arronches em Notícias 





















(c) Arronches em Notícias


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2010 às 22:03)

O Kraliv deixou esta mensagem nessa tarde:



Kraliv disse:


> Há por ali mais qualquer coisa??



Outras imagens de satélite para esse dia:

http://www.sat24.com/history.aspx?country=sp


----------



## actioman (21 Dez 2010 às 00:36)

Eu já tinha referido isso no tópico "Tornados em Portugal" 


http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-meteorologicos/tornados-em-portugal-780-12.html#post249914



Uma colega de trabalho com familiares na zona foi a que me alertou para o sucedido, pois tiveram alguns prejuízos e ficaram muito assustados!
E eles referiram um pé de vento descia do céu! Alias no blog de Arronches, que aqui é referido, também lá está um relato de alguém que diz ter visto um "redemoinho" de nuvens negras em movimento:



> Anónimo disse...
> 
> Confirmo o que diz o comentário das 03:31, quando ao anoitecer viajava vindo da Codosera onde fui abastecer o carro de combustível, para a zona de Alegrete pude com clareza observar desde a zona da serra do monte novo como no céu vindo de poente em direcção a nascente vir o que parecia ser um redemoinho de nuvens negras em movimento iluminado por relâmpagos, confesso que fiquei assustado, já fazia vento, chovia bastante e trovejava.
> 
> ...



Esta semana no Semanário "Linhas de Elvas", também vem lá um destaque para este "temporal" como o apelidaram que se abateu na zona.


----------



## Vince (21 Dez 2010 às 00:47)

actioman disse:


> Eu já tinha referido isso no tópico "Tornados em Portugal"
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-meteorologicos/tornados-em-portugal-780-12.html#post249914




Peço desculpa actionman, grande distracção da minha parte, mas o fórum às vezes é tão movimentado que se torna impossível acompanhar tudo o que se passa dentro dele. 
Mas ainda bem que afinal estava alguém em cima do acontecimento, nada escapa


----------



## actioman (21 Dez 2010 às 00:50)

Vince disse:


> Peço desculpa actionman, grande distracção da minha parte, mas o fórum às vezes é tão movimentado que se torna impossível acompanhar tudo o que se passa dentro dele.
> Mas ainda bem que afinal estava alguém em cima do acontecimento, nada escapa



Ora essa não tens nada que pedir desculpa alguma! Apenas era para dar uma achega! Felizmente temos sempre algum olho observante em praticamente todo o território! E ainda bem!

Abraço!


----------



## MSantos (21 Dez 2010 às 16:47)

actioman disse:


> Ora essa não tens nada que pedir desculpa alguma! Apenas era para dar uma achega! Felizmente temos sempre algum olho observante em praticamente todo o território! E ainda bem!
> 
> Abraço!



Começa a ser difícil algum fenómeno deste tipo escapar ao conhecimento do MeteoPT


----------



## cameteo (21 Dez 2010 às 23:50)

Boa noite,

cito o Vince

"É possível que no dia 7 não tenham ocorrido apenas dois tornados, o de Tomar/Ferreira Zêzere/Sertã" 
fim de citação

Em nome do rigor cientifico e da verdade histórica sugiro que os amigos do forum, passem a chamar ao tornado: *Torres Novas, Tomar, FZ, Sertã*. Visitei a zona e onde o tornado mostrou mais força foi no concelho de Torres Novas, felizmente num pinhal.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

As 3 grandes pinheiras que tem a seta verde na foto são as que aparecem no video acima.

Coordenadas no gmaps:
+39º 33' 47.44
-8º 28' 25.72

Na estrada 349-3, Tomar-Torres Novas, virar à esquerda no Casal da Estrada, e o local é no limite da freg. de  Assentis, Torres Novas com a freguesia de Paialvo, Tomar.

ver video acima


----------



## F_R (22 Dez 2010 às 23:47)

Aquelas imagens de 10 em 10 minutos do radar é que eram bem disponibilizadas pelo IM


----------



## lsalvador (30 Dez 2010 às 22:13)

Hoje durante a tarde ouve mais alguns ventos fortes que novamente provocaram estragos, o Meteotomar detectou só 48.1Km/h.

Noticia de hoje ao final do dia no Jornal o Templario.






Imagem do gráfico da pressão.






Teve a pressão mais baixa no momento dos relatos do vento forte.

Em conversa com um colega do forum residente em Tomar, este ouviu as pessoas a falar do sucedido sendo a hora cerca das 14h45 o que coincide com o horário do gráfico.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jan 2011 às 14:38)

Um mês depois do Tornado que afectou os concelhos de Tomar, Ferreira do Zêzere e Sertã o Correio da Manhã fez uma reportagem bastante interessante com histórias na primeira pessoa.

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/outros/domingo/o-tornado-nunca-partira-para-sempre

---------------------------------------

Este FDS realiza-se também aqui em Cernache do Bonjardim e na Sertã espectáculos com vista a angariar fundos a favor das vítimas deste tornado que assolou o Concelho da Sertã.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2011 às 16:09)

ac_cernax disse:


> Um mês depois do Tornado que afectou os concelhos de Tomar, Ferreira do Zêzere e Sertã o Correio da Manhã fez uma reportagem bastante interessante com histórias na primeira pessoa.
> 
> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/outros/domingo/o-tornado-nunca-partira-para-sempre



Uma excelente reportagem!

Vale a pena citar e ler:



> *O tornado nunca partirá para sempre*
> 
> Um mês após a tempestade em Tomar, Ferreira do Zêzere e Sertã, o peito de cada um ainda se aperta ao mínimo sopro do vento
> 
> ...


----------



## fablept (14 Jan 2011 às 00:47)

Alguem sabe o valor estimado de danos deste tornado?

No Wikipedia, Tornadoes of 2010 falam em 90 milhões de euros, mas os valores que encontrei na net referem 9.4 /15 /18 milhões de euros..


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jun 2011 às 12:20)

*Vítimas de tornado no Centro do país ainda esperam apoios prometidos*



> Seis meses depois do tornado que afectou os concelhos de Tomar, Ferreira do Zêzere e Sertã, apenas o apoio ao abrigo do Fundo de Emergência Municipal foi concretizado.
> 
> O Instituto de Apoio às Pequenas e Médias Empresas e à Inovação (IAPMEI) ainda não abriu as candidaturas à anunciada linha de crédito que iria apoiar as empresas afectadas e os particulares esperam ainda saber se são ou não apoiados e em que montante.
> 
> ...


----------



## marcomunial (15 Set 2011 às 23:16)

fablept disse:


> Alguem sabe o valor estimado de danos deste tornado?
> 
> No Wikipedia, Tornadoes of 2010 falam em 90 milhões de euros, mas os valores que encontrei na net referem 9.4 /15 /18 milhões de euros..



Considerado o valor avoltuado de estragos que ascende a um milhão de € vejamos o que aqui se pode verificar, uma vez que é o meu primeiro post nesta forum existem diversos fundamentos para a ocorrençia deste fenomeno e quem sabe ate de futuros fenomenos identicos sempre que as mesmas condiçoes atmosfericas se apresentem, agora tem muito que se diga referente as diferenças climaticas entre uma curta distançia que designadamente são de Tomar ate a localidade proxima Venda Nova, um clima muito interessante pois os climas de uma zona para outra são consideravelmente diferentes constatando que o clima é muito mais violento na zona da Venda Nova e em particular na parte alta (140 metros de altitude em realação ao nivel do mar)

que diferenças são essas ? Passando a citalas:
1ª- o Vento em Tomar estando a 20 Km/h, na Venda Nova geralmente esta entre 55 a 70 Km/h rajada

2ª- A temperatura ambiente em Tomar quando esta a 33 Graus em Tomar, a zona da Venda Nova onde foi registada na mesma hora de analise em espaço aberto os termometros marcaram 46 Graus por incrivel que pareça sendo a temperatura mais violenta registada de 56 Graus ao sol em que nesta zona toda a gente se manifestava da estrema elevada temperatura naquele dia

3ª- Vento variavel de direção repentina, os ventos nesta zona cruzam-se muitas vezes originando fortes rajadas e descontroladas 

4ª- A origem de fenomenos identicos no local tem-se verificado um constante embvora a estação metereologica naçional revele uma pura ignorançia sobre as materias que ja lhes foram apresentadas e por esse mesmo motivo não foi possivel o alerta a tempo e horas embora ja tivessem conhecimento que tal poderia ocorrer a qualquer instante

Motivos de ocorrençia do Tornado:

(Tais fundamentos foram verificados a olho nu e estão a ser apresentados por um testemunha ocular da ocorrençia e o proprio que comunicou aos bombeiros Tornado a decorrer)

Situações verificadas:
Vento forte e frio proveniente da direção Leiria/Tomar
Vento Forte e quente proveniente Tomar/Leiria
Ventos Fortes na ordem dos 90 Km/h sentido Venda Nova/Tomar

Agora como acontece um tornado ?
O Tornado tem inicio na forma horizontal resultando com o cruzamento entre duas forças de vento em direções opostas o que se pode verificar entre Tomar e Leiria em Tomar estava um calor abrasador inclusive na Venda Nova tambem e na zona de Leiria chuvia a cantaros com granizo e tudo.
Mas como se sabe, o tornado é na forma Vertical e não horizontal, agora o que o fez tomar a posição vertical ? 
 A forma vertical formou-se apos uma forte rajada de Vento que passou na direção Venda Nova para Tomar que tal teve uma intensidade média de 90 a 100 Km/h que por sua vez apanhou o dito tunel de vento originado pelas duas correntes entre Tomar e Leiria, apanhou-o na sua parte lateral impulsionando esse tunel para sima, quando este tocou na nuvem resulta num aumento de força incrivel e forma-se em Tornado pois recebe todas as direções de vento incluindo as diferenças de temperatura entre o solo e a nuvem, sabendo que essas temperaturas estavam com mais de 30 º de diferença, com ventos de 60 em Tomar, 50 em Leiria e 100 na Venda Nova, o tornado teve uma intensidade de um F4 numa escala em que inicia em F1 e termina em F5, registado da seguinte forma e zonas, Tomar/F3  Calçadas F3/F4 Venda Nova/F4  Pintado/F3 Ceras/F3 e assim sucessivamente ate chegar a Ferreira do zezere em categoria F2 embora em algumas zonas tendo subido de intensidade devido aos relevos do terreno 


Por incrivel que pareça uma entidade de outro pais veio a Portugal verificar as zonas pore onde ele passou e engraçado seja embora sem grande piada pelos estragos causados, as mesmas teorias que apresento aqui foram confirmadas pela mesma entidade da MeteoFrance (desconheço o nome da pessoa mas conheço o relatorio) mas claro, os serviços metereologicos portugueses não ligam ao civil que vê, liga mais aos equipamentos que NÃO TEM OU AVARIADOS

Agora como podemos verificar se vai existir ou as provabilidades de existir um fenomeno identico ? Engraçado que utilizei varios registos de diversas estações privadas tais como as vossas, mas eu juntei uma camera de infra-vermelho de longo alcançe e liguei-me ao satelite embora isso não desse grandes resultados para alem de conferir que alguem deu por conta da existençia da celula tal como eu, como e o que me fez sair a rua para ver tal coisa foram os seguintes factores, os ventos registados e sentidos dos mesmos de uma estação localizada em Palhavã/Tomar, registos completamente diferentes de outra estação em Leiria, como da noite para o dia digamos que se designava assim as diferenças de registo entre elas e aquilo que presençiava na minha zona Venda Nova, juntando essa slganhada toda de registos eu fiquei, ou tou maluco ou isto vai dar bosta da grossa e então na minha ignorançia sai de casa, e incrivelmente fui tomar um cafesinho num cafe que fica a 300 metros de casa, sabendo que o fenomeno poderia acontecer num prazo estimado de 2 horas, mas continuando na minha ignorançia, tomei o cafesinho quando se da um brutal estrondo que me recordou de imediato tudo o que me levou a sair a rua, saio do café que nem um tiro e deparo-me com um pinheiro em chamas e segundo uma pessoa disse que foi um trovão que fez aquilo.

Neste mesmo momento vejo uma imença coluna de nuvens a aproximar-se de Leiria para Tomar mas parecia que existia ali uma regua no ceu, estavam alinhadinhas duma forma pouco comum e vinham com uma trovoada que so visto, tambem era possivel ver o enevuado da chuva a cair isto a mais de 8 km de distançia por isso se pode perceber a quantidade de chuva que cai ali naquela altura, ou seja, portugalmente falando, chovia ali a cantaros

entretanto começa-se a levantar umas rajadas de vento muito mais fortes provavelmente devido a aproximação daquela frente fria e estando ali um calor insuportavel, o vento aumentou de intensidade de uma forma pouco comum e nesse meio tempo levanta-se o famoso funil visto ao longe, o tal que se confere quando tres forças de vento se juntam que tal expliquei anteriormente como acontece, foi avistado a olho nu como se formou, o que fez e so não foi possivel visualizar como terminou mas sou cincero em dizer que não é bonito de se ver, o "animal" a ganhar veloçidade, as coisas como por exemplo os diversos objectos, arvores inteiras a voarem em volta dele, os carros a levantarem voo que tambem vi isso, se levantou carros então nem falando dos contentores do tipo eco-pontos, vidrão por exemplo que viajou de uma distançia curta de 30 metros mas embateu contra a parede do estabeleçimento do qual utilizamos como refugio, embateu naquelas paredes com uma violençia que parecia que vinha ele projectado por algum canhão, para quem conheçe a Venda Nova ate ao cruzamento que faz ligação com Olas, um exemplo de força foi por exemplo o carro que se encontrava junto do estabeleçimento "Cafe Central" voou literalmente aterrando de pé no cruzamento das "Olas", Edificio pertencente á Vihotel e armazem de farinhas, mais os pavilhões da estinta ofiçina de catrapilos da uma empresa da qual me esqueçe o nome de momento foram todos revirados como se andase la uma maquina a derrubar aquilo, uma maquina demoraria horas para fazer o que aquilo fez em segundos, o tempo que este demorou a percorrer 7 Km foram de apenas 40 segundos e provocou um estrago de tal ordem inesplicavel que so visto é que se toma em conta a verdadeira força da natureza em ação, posso dizer que tal fenomeno tal como muitos de nós, so os viamos na tv mas agora saber o que é estar no caminho de um sem teres tempo para grande coisa, acredita que não se esquece tão depressa, podem-me perguntar mais promenores, andei a colaborar com os bombeiros e GNR em varios pontos criticos em que se tiverem duvidas relaçionadas podem colocar questão que logo que possivel terei todo o gosto em satsfazer a duvida que me coloquem


bom, eu estava com ideias de um simples post mas acabei por fazer um super post e acreditem, faze-lo com uma pequena de um ano e um mês a implicar comigo tambem é uma experiençia interessante looooooool


----------



## GARFEL (15 Set 2011 às 23:24)

marco
TODOS SÃO BEM VINDOS A ESTE FORUM
como tomarense espero ser o 1º a dar as boas vindas


----------



## marcomunial (16 Set 2011 às 20:40)

GARFEL disse:


> marco
> TODOS SÃO BEM VINDOS A ESTE FORUM
> como tomarense espero ser o 1º a dar as boas vindas



Obrigado, espero que varios diagnosticos que venha a facultar para este post seja atendidos de forma adequada nomeadamente com sertos promenores que são de considerar de elevada relevançia a fim de por em seguro povo civil dado que todo o meu trabalho anterior que se verificou ser real e confirmada a elevada consequençia de não terem sido tomados em conta os alertas por mim emitidos, resultaram em mais de 30 feridos todos evitaveis e danos considerados nas abitações, se os serviços metereologicos naçionais dessem ouvidos ao civil, quem sabe o nivel de segurança subisse um pouco, se alguma vez detectar movimentação ou concentração suspeita no tempo ou clima, muito sinceramente ponham-se de olho no assunto, pode fazer a diferença entre a vida ou morte, desde a passagem do tornado reforcei a vigilançia do clima mas como não tenho grandes instrumentos tenho encontrado as vossas estações em rede, agradeçia no entanto que se possivel mantenham-nas em pleno funçionamento pois foi atravez delas que detectei a presença de formação significativa de massas de ar quente e frio e respectivas forças, desde ja agradeço as boas vindas, espero vos ser muito util


----------



## Gerofil (9 Dez 2011 às 16:49)

*Um ano depois do tornado particulares e empresas continuam à espera dos apoios prometidos*

*O Governo estimou em 15 milhões de euros os prejuízos provocados pelo tornado, na terça-feira, e aprovou um conjunto de medidas de emergência para minimizar os prejuízos. A resolução foi apresentada no final do Conselho de Ministros, em conferência de imprensa, pelo ministro da Administração Interna, Rui Pereira.
Segundo o membro do Governo, em termos pessoais, as consequências da intempérie de terça-feira «não foram muito graves (17 adultos e 19 crianças entre os feridos ligeiros)». Já em relação aos prejuízos materiais, os governos civis de Santarém e de Castelo Branco, em coordenação com as câmaras municipais, fizeram uma avaliação «rápida e provisória» dos danos sofridos. «Essa primeira avaliação já foi feita. Embora ainda não seja uma avaliação definitiva, aponta-se para um conjunto de prejuízos na ordem dos 15 milhões de euros», referiu Rui Pereira.
No entanto, segundo as contas apresentadas isoladamente pelas Câmaras de Tomar, Ferreira do Zêzere e Sertã, os prejuízos ascenderam aos 18 milhões de euros. O que significa que o Governo «cortou» três milhões de euros.
Os prejuízos atingem equipamentos municipais (sobretudo no concelho de Ferreira do Zêzere), empresas e bens patrimoniais de pessoas singulares (habitações e viaturas). O Governo decidiu accionar os fundos de emergência municipal, do PRODER e do Instituto de Gestão e Tesouraria para fazer face aos prejuízos. Rui Pereira referiu que a resolução agora aprovada pelo Governo autoriza o acesso ao Fundo de Emergência Municipal, mecanismo que envolve o Ministério da Presidência.
A resolução prevê também o recurso ao fundo bonificado por parte das empresas, o que envolve Ministério da Economia, e accionar, «se necessário, os fundos do PRODER», dispositivo gerido pelo Ministério da Agricultura e que se aplica a exploração agropecuárias eventualmente atingidas. «Concedem-se subsídios para a recuperação de equipamentos sociais (ponto na órbita do Ministério do Trabalho) e acciona-se a conta de emergência aberta junto do Instituto de Gestão e de Tesouraria do Crédito Público e que é titulada pela Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil», apontou o ministro da Administração Interna.
Em relação à operacionalização dos apoios, Rui Pereira adiantou que o executivo montou uma estrutura de «coordenação e de acompanhamento» para receber as candidaturas e «para verificar se essas mesmas candidaturas estão em condições de ser acolhidas». Na segunda e terça-feira, o secretário de Estado da Administração Local, José Junqueiro, dirige-se aos locais atingidos pela intempérie, onde reunirá com os respectivos presidentes de Câmara.
Ao nível do Ministério da Economia, haverá também em breve uma reunião com as empresas atingidas, tendo em vista verificar qual a forma de accionar os apoios de forma expedita. Segundo o ministro da Administração Interna, para obterem apoios do Estado serão aceites candidaturas que se reportem a «prejuízos comprovados e avaliados com todo o rigor», bem como que exista «uma comprovada incapacidade dos sinistrados de suportarem os prejuízos pelos seus próprios meios, incluindo o accionamento».
O município de Tomar está «naturalmente satisfeito» com a decisão do Governo que esta quinta-feira accionou os fundos de emergência municipal, do PRODER e do Instituto de Gestão e Tesouraria para responder aos prejuízos provocados na terça-feira pelo tornado. «O município de Tomar está naturalmente satisfeito por a palavra do senhor ministro ter sido integralmente cumprida em termos de disponibilização do fundo e estamos agradados com isso», disse à agência Lusa o vereador com o pelouro da Protecção Civil, Luís Rodrigues.*

GEROTEMPO (9 de Dezembro de 2010)

Um ano depois do tornado que afectou os concelhos de Tomar, Ferreira do Zêzere e Sertã apenas as verbas ao abrigo do Fundo de Emergência Municipal foram pagas continuando particulares e empresas à espera do prometido apoio. O apuramento dos valores e das situações que deveriam estar cobertas pela linha de crédito aberta pelo Instituto de Apoio às Pequenas e Médias Empresas e à Inovação (IAPMEI) e pela Conta de Emergência anunciada após a catástrofe natural que atingiu os três concelhos a 7 de Dezembro de 2010 foi feito, mas o processo nunca avançou.
Fonte que acompanhou todo o processo disse à agência Lusa que, no caso do IAPMEI, apesar dos Ministérios da Administração Interna e da Economia terem emitido o respectivo despacho, o mesmo não aconteceu com o Ministério das Finanças, o que mantém o processo parado há vários meses. Quanto aos particulares, o processo foi concluído e enviado para o Ministério da Administração Interna (MAI), não tendo havido mais nenhuma informação sobre o assunto. A Lusa questionou o MAI sobre o andamento dos processos e qual a previsão de pagamento das verbas prometidas, não tendo obtido resposta em tempo útil.
A esmagadora maioria das mais de 800 habitações afectadas foram sendo recuperadas, embora Jaime Lopes, presidente da Junta de Freguesia de Casais (Tomar), sublinhe que muitos dos que estiveram envolvidos nas obras continuam à espera que os proprietários recebam para lhes poderem pagar. “Mais de 80 por cento está feito, as pessoas andaram a pedir facturas de tudo mas não receberam nada e muito está ainda por pagar”, disse à Lusa, referindo que as duas empresas da sua freguesia que ficaram praticamente destruídas continuam a laborar em instalações alternativas. Segundo disse o autarca, ainda iniciaram as obras de recuperação mas acabaram por suspender os trabalhos por não terem capacidade financeira.
As famílias mais carenciadas tiveram o apoio das autarquias, em materiais e mão de obra, tendo ainda beneficiado dos fundos angariados em diversos espectáculos e contas de solidariedade, que foram canalizados através da Cáritas e da Cruz Vermelha, adiantou. Os apoios aos municípios, para recuperação das infraestruturas e edifícios públicos afectados, foram concretizados em acordos assinados a 7 de Fevereiro com a Secretaria de Estado da Administração Local, que comparticipou em 60 por cento das despesas não cobertas pelos seguros, num total de 1,6 milhões de euros para os três concelhos – Sertã (537,2 mil euros), Tomar (371,5 mil euros) e Ferreira do Zêzere (90,4 mil euros). 
*Jaime Lopes confirma, afirmando à Lusa que “a única coisa totalmente pronta é a recuperação do jardim de infância da aldeia”. Quanto ao resto, “até à data nem um centavo”, o que prova que “as promessas dos políticos, quando correm às catástrofes, é só para receberem palmas e votos, esquecem-se das pessoas”, desabafou.*

Fonte: Mirante


----------



## Geiras (8 Jan 2012 às 18:01)

Desculpem estar a abrir o tópico outra vez, mas acabo de encontrar está pérola no youtube!


----------

